# A Glimpse Into the Future



## ACM

This looks awesome!

I can't wait!

Love the System area.

(the wait will suck, but it will payoff)


----------



## Al8888

Great...can't wait to see it implemented.


----------



## Daney

Great ideas.

I love the new design and the new features which will hopefully be implemented soon.

I'm split-sided on the post icons, it makes things more eye-catching if it's urgent but makes it look more cluttered, as you said.

Overall, I'm all for it









Great ideas!


----------



## prosser13

Lovely


----------



## admin

Thanks very much for the feedback so far. Keep it coming!

I know this will be a major change for everyone but it feels like this is a great means of accomplishing some of the additions to the site.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I like! DO IT NOW! um.... please?


----------



## Lyfskills

Can't wait to see these updates go live, looks great!


----------



## dominique120

Looks awesome!
Keep up the good work


----------



## Wavefunction

Have to say, looks great. I'd be excited for those changes.


----------



## MadCatMk2

As long as it's XHTML/CSS valid this time


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
As long as it's XHTML/CSS valid this time









Agreed







I would love that too. I just put that on the wish list


----------



## Dezixn

Inside of threads looks a little cleaner. It all kinda resembles facebook I think, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## wierdo124

Admin, does this mean we'll have it sooner rather than in three years? No offense but i think we're all tired of being teased with new designs that haven't come when expected.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Admin, does this mean we'll have it sooner rather than in three years? No offense but i think we're all tired of being teased with new designs that haven't come when expected.

Your frustration is mine on this issue. Please trust me on that.







It's a perfectly valid question.

The timelines are listed in the OP. Once we sign on the dotted line, development will begin









This would put all of the pieces together it seems. Like I said - it will be "different" than where we are now - and may feel a little strange - but it's most definitely a roadmap that will lead to progress.

As a little perspective, the dev team we would be working with has been putting out updates twice a month for more than a year on the platform.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just to reiterate a previous concern...more exposure for the game servers, please.


----------



## bucdan

nice post there admin, will post anything if i have ideas, will look forward to the future of ocn


----------



## 45nm

This is excellent , this will really breathe new life into OCN.


----------



## 21276

Those screenies look great, definitely make OCN look even more professional. Can't wait!

And like others said, the smilies will be missed, but they really do seem to "clutter" threads a bit. Goodbye







smiley.


----------



## NoGuru

Subbed, so I can read later.


----------



## aroc91

Wow, that looks fantastic.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As I said before...I really look forward to this new design.


----------



## meticadpa

Gotta love admin.


----------



## weidass

Yes, Yes, yes. This design is much better than the other one posted months ago. Very similar to current, all the info is up front, the only thing, and i cant stress this enough so its going to be bold on its own line, is...

*The forum must NOT lose the ability to fill a widescreen monitor. The so-called Wide View.*

Having a widescreen monitor, I find it very frustrating that i have to put up with a tiny slither of a thread down the center of my screen on some forums. So lets keep that feature


----------



## Lige

The widescreen view should be staying intact.

As I said earlier, I like a lot, minus some of the "buttons" being gone, but I will get used to it.


----------



## Tator Tot

I think it might take some getting used to, but the new design does look better than the original proposed one.


----------



## Darkknight512

I think a system for customizing the layout ourselves would be interesting, I don't know how much work it would take but it would be great.


----------



## jtypin

Would this update possibly involve a mobile site so my blackberry does not kill itself?


----------



## Cerberus

am I the only one that like the Vanilla OCN layout?

like the one Pre-This layout?

Love the rig builder though.


----------



## laxrunner

I like this design a lot more than the proposal from a year ago, it looks much cleaner and more user friendly. Having an integrated wiki is a great idea and I think a big thing needing work (which was mentioned in the post) is the reviews section. As it stands currently I find it somewhat outdated, confusing and to some extent lacking usability.

I think it would be great if we could eventually break down the reviews into two sections, with user ratings as well as thorough testing/reviews of new hardware with a more professional presentation. The system we have now seems more like user thoughts and ratings which is great but it needs a bit of refinement to make things easier to use. The other part is the professional reviews, where new products are tested and presented by overclock.net, of course with a more thorough overclocking section than other hardware reviews. I think it is another good way we can offer information to the community in the future.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
Yes, Yes, yes. This design is much better than the other one posted months ago. Very similar to current, all the info is up front, the only thing, and i cant stress this enough so its going to be bold on its own line, is...

*The forum must NOT lose the ability to fill a widescreen monitor. The so-called Wide View.*

Having a widescreen monitor, I find it very frustrating that i have to put up with a tiny slither of a thread down the center of my screen on some forums. So lets keep that feature









We have been told this will be available









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I think it might take some getting used to, but the new design does look better than the original proposed one.

Indeed. This will be a major change and will not be fun at times I am sure. But the progress will lead to something pretty amazing in time. I have no doubt about that. We all just need to stay a little patient while the growing pains happen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
Would this update possibly involve a mobile site so my blackberry does not kill itself?

I would love for that to happen and will ask where that is on the road map.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cerberus* 
am I the only one that like the Vanilla OCN layout?

like the one Pre-This layout?

Love the rig builder though.

That is really the big decision here. Status quo with a vbulletin back-end or venture off into something a little different that is sure to bring some new additions over time. As mentioned, some things will be different and it will take some time to get used to. I feel that the tradeoffs will be well worth it over time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
I like this design a lot more than the proposal from a year ago, it looks much cleaner and more user friendly. Having an integrated wiki is a great idea and I think a big thing needing work (which was mentioned in the post) is the reviews section. As it stands currently I find it somewhat outdated, confusing and to some extent lacking usability.

I think it would be great if we could eventually break down the reviews into two sections, with user ratings as well as thorough testing/reviews of new hardware with a more professional presentation. The system we have now seems more like user thoughts and ratings which is great but it needs a bit of refinement to make things easier to use. The other part is the professional reviews, where new products are tested and presented by overclock.net, of course with a more thorough overclocking section than other hardware reviews. I think it is another good way we can offer information to the community in the future.

Agreed









Member Reviews will have a revamped system and Editors will now have Article pages they can use to write their own once we find a differentiated way of conducting/showcasing them.


----------



## wierdo124

So we will be leaving vBulletin?

IE: Losing our blogs, sigs, avatars, etc until we reupload?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


So we will be leaving vBulletin?

IE: Losing our blogs, sigs, avatars, etc until we reupload?


Yes - it would mean leaving VB for another system that selected large forums are moving to right now. The platform has been in development and live for more than a year now with new releases coming about twice a month. While we will be using this platform - we will also have some custom development opportunities that will make Overclock.net quite unique. We will also have long-term input into the platform as a whole. A team of developers will be interacting with us within the community.

All settings, images etc. will be transferred for you automatically to the new platform. Only things we will no longer have will not be transferred. For instance, we will be losing the Calendar as it's pretty much useless. So transferring calendar data is not needed.

Another example would be around blogs. The new system treats blogs differently. Instead of hosting your blog on the site, you can attach your wordpress blog to your account on Overclock.net. I am torn over this one - and would prefer to host our own blogs for members - but this is a good example of something that may be worth losing in order to gain some of the other tools and features.

The main point here is that everyone involved in the development side of things will have a vested interest in making sure the site only gets better. It will definitely be different - but it's an opportunity for progress.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I do like the cleaner lines a little, but I can't really give you an honest opinion with such low res (and normal view) shots.

I must have wide-view, I have to. I have nothing but wide screen monitors everywhere. It adds so much more usability and data. It's like Full-screen vs Wide-screen on movies.

Now how exactly will this make OCN more responsive and "live" like has been promised/claimed in the past? Do you have any specifics?

Is like like a slight UI makeover, or is more like a XP->7 move?

Will this still be mainly static php? Or dynamic Javascript with "Web 2.0" features?


----------



## Coma

DERP. I don't like the WYSIWYG editor! I really don't see why you'd have to force it...

This is too much in the way of "I know what's good for you."


----------



## NoGuru

I understand the need to progress with the size the OCN community has become.

I hope the layout to find information becomes more user friendly. The reason I say this is, I will see people make a thread with a question that was just answered one or two threads before.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


*am I the only one that like the Vanilla OCN layout?
*
like the one Pre-This layout?

Love the rig builder though.


No, I'm with you.


----------



## Lige

Would we still be able to keep the Live Post feature?
http://www.overclock.net/live.php

In the new upgrade?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Would we still be able to keep the Live Post feature?
http://www.overclock.net/live.php

In the new upgrade?


I have never seen this, where at on the site is the link?


----------



## Lige

In the latest discussions. It says Live to the right.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have never seen this, where at on the site is the link?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
In the latest discussions. It says Live to the right.

Bingo,


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks guys.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
DERP. I don't like the WYSIWYG editor! I really don't see why you'd have to force it...

This is too much in the way of "I know what's good for you."

Like was stated before, there are trade offs unfortunatley. However we think they will be very much worth it. Its a shame we cannot please all members. However as I am sure you can appreciate, thats impossible.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
I do like the cleaner lines a little, but I can't really give you an honest opinion with such low res (and normal view) shots.

I must have wide-view, I have to. I have nothing but wide screen monitors everywhere. It adds so much more usability and data. It's like Full-screen vs Wide-screen on movies.

Now how exactly will this make OCN more responsive and "live" like has been promised/claimed in the past? Do you have any specifics?

Is like like a slight UI makeover, or is more like a XP->7 move?

Will this still be mainly static php? Or dynamic Javascript with "Web 2.0" features?

Wide view is a must for sure. Already confirmed!









In terms of the "live" element, that's a great question. Most of the site will be done with PHP/MYSQL. I don't think their current itteration is much more "live" than we have now. I have to admit - that has become a little less of a priority for us as we/the web has evolved. I will raise the question though - "what live elements will be part of this new platform?" and let you guys know.

In terms of OS - I would have to say this, in some regards, this is like moving from Windows to Linux - while still keeping your gaming performance / gaming options.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
DERP. I don't like the WYSIWYG editor! I really don't see why you'd have to force it...

This is too much in the way of "I know what's good for you."

I am not a huge fan of this being the only option here - but once again this is about the tradeoffs. Right now, we are a little stuck in terms of development. This option would allow us to move past that - with some differences along the way (for better or worse). I think the tradeoffs will be well worth it in time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
No, I'm with you.

If you are interested in just seeing the forum only, the "Forum" link in the nav will show just that. I think we can make it easy to access via URL too (forum.overclock.net and overclock.net/forum). Obviously the major forums will be listed on the homepage too.


----------



## caraboose

I like the new additions, though I'd love it if there's an option for forum style, such as old OCN and new OCN. (Old being this one that we're currently using, new being the new design)


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
I like the new additions, though I'd love it if there's an option for forum style, such as old OCN and new OCN. (Old being this one that we're currently using, new being the new design)

Unfortunately, we won't have that option really







This will be a huge change on the back-end and really would not be able to (nor really want to) fully replicate the current experience.

I know - change can be tough. But as Overclockers, isn't change (for the sake of progress) par for the course? As attached as I am to what we have now, I am so enticed by the option to fully realize some of these new elements/tools etc. Even though it may mean some bumps down the road.

Keep the feedback/thoughts coming!


----------



## wierdo124

If you don't mind me asking, whats the name of this new platform?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
If you don't mind me asking, whats the name of this new platform?

We would be running a platform that some other large forums are converting to right now. There are no major ones live just yet that I can share with you that properly represent where we will be with our build. The platform is more than a year old now, nicely funded and comes with a development team that will actually be part of the community soliciting feedback and responding to issues. They will have a vested interest in ensuring our community is technically sound and our featureset advanced.


----------



## halifax1

I love the mockups.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Having rig pics as part of your sig would be absolutely ballin, fo sho.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
Would this update possibly involve a mobile site so my blackberry does not kill itself?

If the new reiteration can have this, consider me on board.


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


If the new reiteration can have this, consider me on board.


Same.

It's annoying to view the site on a zune hd.


----------



## jdog4288

Absolutely amazing stuff Admin, as well as with some of what the other people are saying about mobile integration that would also be awesome. Needed? Not necessarily but, very helpful on the go. Amazing concepts though can not wait for this to go live.


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Like was stated before, there are trade offs unfortunatley. However we think they will be very much worth it. Its a shame we cannot please all members. However as I am sure you can appreciate, thats impossible.










Bah, then TRY HARDER!!!

j/k. Apart from loosing the bb code editor, this sounds great! I am sure I can adapt.

If you can, implement some form of


Code:


[/ code], [noparse] [/ noparse], and other currently unlisted functions.

I can't wait to try the rig builder, that looks cool!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*admin*, I think you are doing all of us a great service by implementing these additions and improvements. I can definitely see this idea making our work easier and more enjoyable for all members on this website. This site has been long overdue for a new look in my opinion. You have brought forth some excellent mock-ups and you can definitely count me in full support of this "renovation".


----------



## woodpigeon4

Looks great, thanks admin. If a mobile site is at all possible, that would be amazing, my phone and PSP commit suicide if I try to load OCN on them


----------



## timw4mail

As with some others, the only thing that bothers me is the WYSIWYG-only editor. It really doesn't make much sense to me that you can't implement BBCode, or specialized html with the WYSIWYG.

If we are changing editors, I'd like to recommend CKEditor: http://ckeditor.com/


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
As with some others, the only thing that bothers me is the WYSIWYG-only editor. It really doesn't make much sense to me that you can't implement BBCode, or specialized html with the WYSIWYG.

If we are changing editors, I'd like to recommend CKEditor: http://ckeditor.com/

The editor can't be changed at this point from my understanding









But I guess the point is that there will be many things like the WYSIWYG editor in the sense that it will do the same things as now - just in different ways. Be prepared for some of the new experience to be just like that.

I am sure we as a group will find dozen of examples like this once we dig into the new platform. Afterall - we would be moving away from vbulletin.

Once again - is our love for a bb-code editor (and things similar to that) enough to keep us from advancing other areas of the site over time? That's the question. It seems the answer for most is "no". The tradeoffs, in time, will be worth it.

Thanks again for the feedback guys! Keep it coming!


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I am sure we as a group will find dozen of examples like this once we dig into the new platform. Afterall - we would be moving away from vbulletin.

Once again - is our love for a bb-code editor (and things similar to that) enough to keep us from advancing other areas of the site over time? That's the question. It seems the answer for most is "no". The tradeoffs, in time, will be worth it.


I absolutely understand the move away from vBulletin, and I wouldn't mind a WYSIWYG only editor, so long as it worked predictably. The main reason I find myself using the BBCode is to fix some tags, split quotes, and change formatting. I guess as a Web Developer I tend to trust my markup more than something that generates markup.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad that we are moving on to more intuitive layouts and better organization. But I'm more than willing to wait longer if it means I can have BBCode. If necessary, I would absolutely want a BBCode-only editor over a WYSIWYG-only editor.

As a web developer myself, I find it very difficult to believe that the editor can't be fixed/changed: It might take a re-write, but it can be done. The only case where that isn't true is if you have encrypted code, which I hope is not the case.

At any rate, I'm otherwise really liking the changes.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I absolutely understand the move away from vBulletin, and I wouldn't mind a WYSIWYG only editor, so long as it worked predictably. The main reason I find myself using the BBCode is to fix some tags, split quotes, and change formatting. I guess as a Web Developer I tend to trust my markup more than something that generates markup.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad that we are moving on to more intuitive layouts and better organization. But I'm more than willing to wait longer if it means I can have BBCode. If necessary, I would absolutely want a BBCode-only editor over a WYSIWYG-only editor.

As a web developer myself, I find it very difficult to believe that the editor can't be fixed/changed: It might take a re-write, but it can be done. The only case where that isn't true is if you have encrypted code, which I hope is not the case.

At any rate, I'm otherwise really liking the changes.


I am with you friend. That's for sure. I love more options than less 99 times out of a 100









I only reply back in this manner to see if there is another way we should be looking at things







I love perspective


----------



## dafour

That Integrated Wiki sounds good!


----------



## CryWin

I like the new features that are going to be added


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Well darn Admin, I was hoping for cool Web 2.0 stuff!









The aforementioned "more emphasis" on game servers - will this not allow like live alerts that there are events going on and such? That would just be so cool


----------



## Swiftes

O wow, that looks awesome, so much more sleek, seems to be pulling OCN into the 21st Century


----------



## admin

Any more feedback ladies and gents?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Any more feedback ladies and gents?


Do compliments count as feedback?


----------



## Nostrano

Will the new layout be compatible with mobile browsers (such as that of the iphone, blackberry or zune) and if not will there be a mobile version of the site for these?


----------



## Lige

As far as the Postbit's go, would they retain their current status? Is it possible to move the Reputation and Report features on two completely different sides, as I sometimes accidentally hit the Report feature when trying to Rep someone.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yes. I'd like this site to be accessible via console based browsers.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Any more feedback ladies and gents?


The question about game servers?


----------



## Goobers

should have a page for Gamer tracker data. shows live server information to the forum community. like how many ppl are playing what map game time limit things like that.


----------



## halifax1

I like the "Featured Member" portion on the right-hand side.


----------



## Lord Xeb

What is an ETA?


----------



## Lige

Look on the 1st page Lord Xeb.


----------



## Nostrano

Has anybody else noticed how much of a post whore tator to is going to become


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Has anybody else noticed how much of a post whore tator to is going to become










What?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


What?










In the 3rd picture









They used your user name as an example and it has the last post in all of the forum sections


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


In the 3rd picture

They used your user name as an example and it has the last post in all of the forum sections










Lol.


----------



## HA3AP

Looks great, just remember one thing, simplicity is the key! If you can manage to provide simplicity in conjunction with powerful tools, you will have a winner here!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


In the 3rd picture

They used your user name as an example and it has the last post in all of the forum sections










Oh dang, I did not even notice. 
The pictures are low res on my monitor so that's hard to read.

I feel slightly honored though


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Oh dang, I did not even notice.
The pictures are low res on my monitor so that's hard to read.

I feel slightly honored though










lol, Whore


----------



## thlnk3r

Layout looks very clean. I like the new proposed look


----------



## Sin100

I love how you have a home page and can then select to go to forum or gallery etc, feels more like a website than a forum, which is in no way bad, I think it looks more professional.

As for some questions, I am sorry if they have been brought up (haven't read comments yet).

Will we still be able to see live threads without refreshing?
Will live threads be in a separate window (like now) or will they be on the homepage? (if they are implemented at all)
Will the gameservers be shown on the homepage?

I can see this being a major step in OCN.
Thanks.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Looks great but I just want the FAQ section back


----------



## Manyak

The one thing I don't think I'd like to see is _only_ WYSIWYG posting. It'll make it hard to write up longer posts, like guides and stuff. With BBCode you can just copy what you've done into notepad and save it for later, but if all you can save is the text then you have to put up your post before the PHP session logs you out (or just times out for that post) - either way you'd lose all the formatting and images.

Maybe just make it an option in the user control panel to switch between the two (and maybe make the WYSIWYG editor default just to look good). It wouldn't take much to do that anyway, just an extra 1-bit boolean in the user table in the database and a few lines of code.

One thing I _would_ like is a special format for cell phones, with smaller images and less wasted space around posts and stuff like that. Of course it all depends on how the new format ends up, but the current one is just a pain to go through on a phone.


----------



## Sethy666

As the bad guy in Robocop said... "I LIKE it!"

If the mock ups hold true then there will be less clutter and easier to navigate. Im looking forward to it.

Well done folks


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 

One thing I _would_ like is a special format for cell phones, with smaller images and less wasted space around posts and stuff like that. Of course it all depends on how the new format ends up, but the current one is just a pain to go through on a phone.

I totally agree with this. When I'm not on OCN by PC, I'm on OCN on my Sidekick. It's functional, however, a "m.overclock.net" (slimmed down version of the site) or even a theme for mobile users would be awesome as well.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Hey admin, I honestly had a dream last night where I logged into OCN and the new look had been implemented


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

*****IN' Rig section!


----------



## kwint

Are you guys still gonna keep all the sub forums in each respective section? (IE: motherboards, memory, cpus)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwint* 
Are you guys still gonna keep all the sub forums in each respective section? (IE: motherboards, memory, cpus)

I highly doubt they would change that, this looks like a UI makeover with enhancements


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


I highly doubt they would change that, this looks like a UI makeover with enhancements


Precisely.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O-o I wonder when an guestimated ETA would be?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

No joke, I've had two dreams about this now!









My God I obsess big time


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
What is an ETA?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Look on the 1st page Lord Xeb.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
O-o I wonder when an guestimated ETA would be?

It is in the OP as GH0 said,

Quote:

This could be 2-4 months as a rough estimate


----------



## blade19

Is there a chance the OCN dev team could include Gravatar support for our profiles' avatars? A little research turned up a handy, small PHP script (located here, attached to the OP) that could make the job all of a 30-minute endeavor.

The advantage to this, if it's not already painfully obvious, is that many of us like to have our avatars globally managed, such that it's one change, many effects (will change my OCN avatar, my wordpress avatar, my redmine avatar, etc. all at once). Gravatar also supports enforcing ratings for the images, so OCN could restrict it to, say, "PG" (they use the MPAA scale) for friendliness.

Ideally, this would be optional, since not everyone has a Gravatar, but it would be immensely appreciated for those of us that do / those of us that enjoy the convenience afforded by the system.

Thanks for your time / consideration!

(NOTE: Originally posted here)


----------



## sdla4ever

looks good, as long as the current staff continue to run ocn im fine with it dont trade everything to a new company!

Long live ocn


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Long as it stays the same color/shade of blue, you can't loose!

Seriously, I like the proposed look. Keep it blue


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade19* 
Is there a chance the OCN dev team could include Gravatar support for our profiles' avatars? A little research turned up a handy, small PHP script (located here, attached to the OP) that could make the job all of a 30-minute endeavor.

The advantage to this, if it's not already painfully obvious, is that many of us like to have our avatars globally managed, such that it's one change, many effects (will change my OCN avatar, my wordpress avatar, my redmine avatar, etc. all at once). Gravatar also supports enforcing ratings for the images, so OCN could restrict it to, say, "PG" (they use the MPAA scale) for friendliness.

Ideally, this would be optional, since not everyone has a Gravatar, but it would be immensely appreciated for those of us that do / those of us that enjoy the convenience afforded by the system.

Thanks for your time / consideration!

(NOTE: Originally posted here)

If it requires registration to any site other than OCN I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Can't wait!


----------



## admin

Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.


----------



## Monkey92

These changes look great to me. I really like that you are dedicated to continually improving this forum to make it above and beyond what other websites are. A cookie for you.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

The changes look nice. I love the system area!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.


And it begins!!!


----------



## amder

Nice changes! Going to make an awesome website even better!


----------



## rico2001

Mock ups look good, admin. Glad to see the possible removal of the amd/ati/intel/nvidia icons removed from users' nicks; has caused an underline division of users and some prejudgment of discussions, here on OCN.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Mock ups look good, admin. *Glad to see the possible removal of the amd/ati/intel/nvidia icons removed from users' nicks; has caused an underline division of users and some prejudgment of discussions,* here on OCN.

In all due respect to you: Imho, coddling people too much only makes them weak of mind and character. If any given person can not see beyond their own biases... well, I am certain we all have an answer to that one.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amder* 
Nice changes! Going to make an awesome website even better!









Agreed







this should be good, lets just hope that its all bug free, well thats what testers are for


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


In all due respect to you: Imho, coddling people too much only makes them weak of mind and character. If any given person can not see beyond their own biases... well, I am certain we all have an answer to that one.











Your only saying that cuz you have an Nvidia GPU. JK

Can't wait for the Changes.


----------



## Goobers

A glimpse into the future look and design of the forums is good and all. but couldn't you have like given something more useful like a glimpse into what next weeks lotto numbers would be.


----------



## ghost55

any chance of an overclocking apps download section?


----------



## admin

Quote:



any chance of an overclocking apps download section?


We currently have a forum dedicated to that and will continue to have this on the new platform.

More news to come over the next few months about beta testing


----------



## blade19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
If it requires registration to any site other than OCN I don't think it's a good idea.

this is a fair opinion. however, you will note that I am requesting the _option_ to pull gravatars, *not* forcing all to register at another site just to have an avatar.


----------



## KipH

I am liking it over all. I wonder if you could do something that lets some Google wave aspects be added in. The way they let you embed items that do things, auto respond to replies and add comments in a more non-linear way might be good.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade19* 
this is a fair opinion. however, you will note that I am requesting the _option_ to pull gravatars, *not* forcing all to register at another site just to have an avatar.

Didn't fully read your post I guess.







It's up to the admin after all.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.











Very cool


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.

Bloody marvelous !


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## prosser13




----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Great news! As of 5pm tonight, the contract has been signed! Initial work will begin as early as next week.

It should be an interesting journey for us as a site - but one that will give us access to many of the tools and resources we have been looking for since the early days of the site.


Everything looks amazing. We all do appreciate all of the hard work we know you and the rest of the team has put into this project since the first teaser screens were displayed before this past summer.

I am proud to be part of this community and very happy to be part of this site-altering process for the better. This new concept will certainly be something to be proud of for both the general users and the dev team


----------



## Chris++

Will miss BB Code, but the Wiki and Rig builder sound AWEOMSE, a fair trade ^_^


----------



## 98uk

Oh lawd, no more BBCode?!?

Is there an alternative?


----------



## Blackhawk4

I think I'm going to faint.....THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! I can't wait for this to happen. no more BBcode is a little downer, but I like the direction this is going in


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


I think I'm going to faint.....THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! I can't wait for this to happen. no more BBcode is a little downer, but I like the direction this is going in










I am sure there will be other things (like BBcode) that we will all miss - but I hope you will all agree that the continual progress that we should be making down this path will eventually offset any of the negatives created by this transition. Things will be different. Things will not work as they did - hopefully in time, they will work better









Like mentioned, moving away from vbulletin and onto another platform is a bit like us moving from a Linux OS to Windows. Assuming we were all Linux pros - we will now have to learn to love Windows. The great thing though in this situation is that Bill Gates has our backs (still using the analogy here).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I am sure there will be other things (like BBcode) that we will all miss - but I hope you will all agree that the continual progress that we should be making down this path will eventually offset any of the negatives created by this transition. Things will be different. Things will not work as they did - hopefully in time, they will work better









Like mentioned, moving away from vbulletin and onto another platform is a bit like us moving from a Linux OS to Windows. Assuming we were all Linux pros - we will now have to learn to love Windows. The great thing though in this situation is that Bill Gates has our backs (still using the analogy here).


Well said.

But, would it be quite simple to assign certain keywords to actions like bold? So, when it sees a BBCode, it can understand what it means?

I don't know the limitations of whatever the next engine is, so maybe im wrong!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost55*


any chance of an overclocking apps download section?


As admin said, we currently have a section for that








http://www.overclock.net/downloads/


----------



## pzyko80

wow just wow ive never been more proud to be a part of this community keep up the good work admin and I in turn will try to do my part to keep to the rules and regs so that this site can maintain its standards


----------



## F1ForFrags

Me likey







But I like my icons







I no want byebye to iconz.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


Me likey







But I like my icons







I no want byebye to iconz.


There will still be posbit icons we just need to determine which ones to keep and which ones to drop.

It will be great to be able to refine this and we will be sure to keep both members and staff in the loop!


----------



## mega_option101

Looking forward to all the changes


----------



## Angmaar

The wiki and new UI look great! Keep up the good work because this forum rocks!


----------



## wierdo124

Admin did you get the updated mockups yet?


----------



## blade19

admin - any thoughts on gravatar support (see earlier post)?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Admin did you get the updated mockups yet?


Please see the attachment to this post







It's not that much different - but it was done slightly after the one int he OP. There is still a lot more to do! We have a kick-off call tomorrow night.

EDIT - I had to zip the image because it says it's corrupt when I try to upload it here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade19*


admin - any thoughts on gravatar support (see earlier post)?


I will bring it up for sure. I am not sure it's something we will be able to launch with. Our list is very long right now!


----------



## timw4mail

I really like the different icons for the different sections, as it makes it easier to see if there are new posts or not.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey look, I'm still every poster









And I agree with Timw4mail, the new section by section icons are very nice.


----------



## Sanders54

Awesome awesome... Keep the good work up, Admin & Crew.. I can't wait for this to get finished!


----------



## admin

Just a heads up that you may see a new admin added to the forum. Don't worry at all - She is being added to help the transition to the new platform


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Just a heads up that you may see a new admin added to the forum. Don't worry at all - *She* is being added to help the transition to the new platform

















So... we're talking about a _Mrs. Admin_? This doesn't mean floral wallpaper in the bathrooms again?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







So... we're talking about a _Mrs. Admin_? This doesn't mean floral wallpaper in the bathrooms again?

Indeed it does







Get used to it!









JK of course - as mentioned, she is with the new platform and will help us get ready for the move!


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Looks awesome, my first time seeing this.


----------



## weidass

I hate to throw something out there this far into the development of the new layout, but...
Will we still have the ability to close/minimize the sections we don't want or need to see? For example, I don't really give a monkeys who is online, so my 'Who's Online' is minimized, so that I don't have to scroll through it every time i want to get get to the stuff below.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Like mentioned, moving away from vbulletin and onto another platform is a bit like us moving from a Linux OS to Windows.


So what's the new platform exactly? IPB? SMF? Or something we might not have even heard of?


----------



## ReverbDP

Looks really nice, cant wait


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Indeed it does







Get used to it!










I voted for the sunrise/palmtree wall paper though









Glad to hear we've got more able and willing to help out Admin!


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


I hate to throw something out there this far into the development of the new layout, but...
Will we still have the ability to close/minimize the sections we don't want or need to see? For example, I don't really give a monkeys who is online, so my 'Who's Online' is minimized, so that I don't have to scroll through it every time i want to get get to the stuff below.


I think that will be respected in this new layout. I will follow up on that. What I do know for sure is that the new site will be data driven. If people are not using something and the numbers tell us this - we will make the appropriate changes.

I am not 100% sure if everything will be collapsible like it is now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


So what's the new platform exactly? IPB? SMF? Or something we might not have even heard of?










Here is my answer from the last time it was asked







But I think it falls under "or something we migh not have even heard of"









We would be running a platform that some other large forums are converting to right now. There are no major ones live just yet that I can share with you that properly represent where we will be with our build. The platform is more than a year old now, nicely funded and comes with a development team that will actually be part of the community soliciting feedback and responding to issues. They will have a vested interest in ensuring our community is technically sound and our featureset advanced.


----------



## Anish

great layout. thank you for the upgrade!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


We would be running a platform that some other large forums are converting to right now. There are no major ones live just yet that I can share with you that properly represent where we will be with our build. The platform is more than a year old now, nicely funded and comes with a development team that will actually be part of the community soliciting feedback and responding to issues. They will have a vested interest in ensuring our community is technically sound and our featureset advanced.


That kind of sounds like pHpBB 3, but I feel like I'm wrong.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
That kind of sounds like pHpBB 3, but I feel like I'm wrong.

No sir









Chances are you have not heard of them yet.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeah, I probably won't have. Guess we'll find out...


----------



## cristina7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Just a heads up that you may see a new admin added to the forum. Don't worry at all - She is being added to help the transition to the new platform










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







So... we're talking about a _Mrs. Admin_? This doesn't mean floral wallpaper in the bathrooms again?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Indeed it does







Get used to it!









JK of course - as mentioned, she is with the new platform and will help us get ready for the move!









It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristina* 
It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!

Oh wow I thought I saw an unfair name. Hi! And I see it's your first post!


----------



## Lige

You got some on lookers already.








http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/6...new-admin.html


----------



## Dilyn

I literally stood up and cheered when I read about integrated wikis and standard BBcode being replaced by the WYSIWYG editor








Everyone should use that. It's AWESOME.

Can't wait to see these changes come to fruition; sounds exciting!


----------



## gex80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristina* 
It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!

Can you bring cookies? I like cookies. And kittens too. Just not kittens covered in spikes. Those make me angry.(+1 to who ever can find the reference.)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cristina*


It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cristina*


It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!
























Welcome to OCN.

By the way, I love scented candles, but I've always been a Sony fan since my PS1.

Though, glowing stars are always awesome!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cristina*


It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Just a heads up that you may see a new admin added to the forum. Don't worry at all - She is being added to help the transition to the new platform










I figured. Nice too see a female admin, Hot date admin ?

Jokes.

Anyway I am sure the new addition will be of great help


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I figured. Nice too see a female admin, Hot date admin ?

Jokes.

Anyway I am sure the new addition will be of great help










LOL, not even our new admin can escape the OCN female jokes.


----------



## $ilent

looks good, i say do it!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
looks good, i say do it!

The wheels have started to turn!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I figured. Nice too see a female admin, Hot date admin ?

Admin: "Want to see my Overclocked server Racks?"
Miss Admin: *rawr*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tator tot*


admin: "want to see my overclocked server racks?"
miss admin: *rawr*


lmao:d


----------



## cubanresourceful

Looks great, but am I the only one who feels it will be strange, going from this to _that_?


----------



## admin

It will feel VERY strange I am sure. Many things will be very different than what we are used to. We may be missing some things at first as well and we may have new tools that we have never used before.

Hopefully, during the sandbox stage, select members and staff will be able to make it feel as good as we can for launch. Over the months/years though - our goal is to make this leaps and bounds beyond where we are now.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It will feel VERY strange I am sure. Many things will be very different than what we are used to. We may be missing some things at first as well and we may have new tools that we have never used before.

Hopefully, during the sandbox stage, select members and staff will be able to make it feel as good as we can for launch. Over the months/years though - our goal is to make this leaps and bounds beyond where we are now.


It's like that with everything though.

Like when moving. It's a whole new atmosphere and over-time you get used to it.

I think it'll definitely be different but over-time I think we will all enjoy it.

It would be just like going to another forum (Which I won't be doing!), but it'll be like a new home and I'm sure some people will have to adjust to it longer than others.

I'm just looking at it as in the long-run it's going to be more than worth it for the entire site.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It will feel VERY strange I am sure. Many things will be very different than what we are used to. We may be missing some things at first as well and we may have new tools that we have never used before.

Hopefully, during the sandbox stage, select members and staff will be able to make it feel as good as we can for launch. Over the months/years though - our goal is to make this leaps and bounds beyond where we are now.


Couldn't have put it better!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It will feel VERY strange I am sure. Many things will be very different than what we are used to. We may be missing some things at first as well and we may have new tools that we have never used before.

Hopefully, during the sandbox stage, select members and staff will be able to make it feel as good as we can for launch. Over the months/years though - our goal is to make this leaps and bounds beyond where we are now.


Just out of curiosity how long do you think the sandbox stage would last? The longer the better IMO just to make sure everything is perfect


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Just out of curiosity how long do you think the sandbox stage would last? The longer the better IMO just to make sure everything is perfect










Good question.

It will last as long as we need it to in order to make sure we launch with something the group is happy with. If I had to guess - 1-1.5 months.

They would be using the new platform just like we use our current one







I am not sure if it's live data synced with this platform - or if it will just be a data dump yet. Either way though - we should get a pretty good feel for our new home!









I personally spent about 3 months grilling the new platform on their capabilities - now and for the future. Minus a few things we never use (calendar etc.), we will have almost everything we have now on the new platform + some other cools things that we don't! The big difference will be in how we use the tools as the new platform has nothing to do with vBulletin and will be "different".


----------



## Cyberbot

How old is this Miss Admin? That is the question.


----------



## Pheatton

I love the Rig builder feature. I like the new layout.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cristina*


It's actually Miss Admin!









I'll be bringing floral wallpaper, glow stars for the ceiling, and maybe even some scented candles.









And definitely TONS of excitement to work with the Overclock community!


Welcome to the team









An while you're out getting supplies, don't forget to stop by the bakery to pick up a Black Forrest cherry cake


----------



## prosser13

I wonder how many hours it takes of being a girl on an Internet forum before you get really, really fed up of hearing the same bad jokes and chat up lines?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
I wonder how many hours it takes of being a girl on an Internet forum before you get really, really fed up of hearing the same bad jokes and chat up lines?
















Only a few for some.

Others relish in it and laugh alot.


----------



## _02

I think the mock ups look nice. They are obviously cleaner and more tightly designed for readability.

Since there is still lots of information being displayed at once, have you thought about making the containers collapsible, or using multiple colors to better visually define the individual sections?

The more information appears on the page, the more it necessitates clearly defined containers.

I think it looks nice, especially the forum list. That is many times cleaner than its current state.


----------



## LiquidForce

Everything sounds great to me but I'd really prefer to keep the standard bb-code editor. its just a pain to format posts/worklogs properly with WYSIWYG.


----------



## TheWolfe

My only real suggestion is that on thread view, the "tags" window on the right side is a bit large and distracting. Tags should just be a string of words at the bottom of the page, out of the way. 3 words don't need their own box, and if there's a bunch of tags it would look cluttered. The same way we should which members are online at the bottom, tags should be there too, without a big, white, text box around it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I very much look forward to working with the new platform whether I am picked for the sandbox or in the future. Things can only get better...UP UP UP and away !


----------



## Anth0789

Can't wait for this, Im sure it will look awesome once its completed.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Bout time for a redesign! I'm all for it = D


----------



## killerhz

simply stunning. ocn is by far is the best community.


----------



## Pings

The "RIG BUILDER" looks bad ass. Yet it looks like its missing post and comments, so you can add a build log.


----------



## 1520

At first glance it looks like a modified IPB forum.

Interesting.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1520*


At first glance it looks like a modified IPB forum.

Interesting.


It's not IPB









We are still hard at work on this and are making good progress. I just saw an initial version of the RigBuilder. It was simpler than the mockup right now - but we are adding more stuff to it as we speak!

Lots of fun and growing pains to come!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Any ETA?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Any ETA?


I will get an ETA for the sandbox environment from them







The launch timing will be dictated based on how well the sandbox works out!

One piece of good news - while we will no longer support BB code, thread markup can still be done via HTML. So offline thread creation for larger threads will still be available


----------



## 1520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It's not IPB











Concerning your "sandbox" setup, were you able to simply copy over the existing OCN database to the new platform for testing, or did it have to be converted?

No BB code, huh? I assume that HTML use will still be disabled for the general population (aside from having to use the advanced editor)?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1520*


Concerning your "sandbox" setup, were you able to simply copy over the existing OCN database to the new platform for testing, or did it have to be converted?

No BB code, huh? I assume that HTML use will still be disabled for the general population (aside from having to use the advanced editor)?


We will have to port the data to the new platform. Much of it will need to be converted.

The HTML will be simple markup only. We will parse out any other html code.


----------



## 1520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We will have to port the data to the new platform. Much of it will need to be converted.

Considering how large the current database probably is, have you given thought to purging threads after a set date and/or deleting inactive memberships to truncate it for "easier" conversion?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1520* 
Considering how large the current database probably is, have you given thought to purging threads after a set date and/or deleting inactive memberships to truncate it for "easier" conversion?

I'm sure they have


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1520*


Considering how large the current database probably is, have you given thought to purging threads after a set date and/or deleting inactive memberships to truncate it for "easier" conversion?


We have! But we want to keep everything as is in order to keep consistent







We have some smart techies who will make sure this happens


----------



## GreenStone

It is a great site and those will be great improvements! Would love to see the Rig Builder.


----------



## Sin100

It wouldn't be fair to delete inactive members, you never know when they may decided to come back!


----------



## 1520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
It wouldn't be fair to delete inactive members, you never know when they may decided to come back!

True, but if you went back to 2006 (as an example), it gives you 4 years. Chances are, anyone absent that long won't be coming back. Even if they did, they probably didn't frequent the site enough to care about losing post count and rep. They could easily register again.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1520*


True, but if you went back to 2006 (as an example), it gives you 4 years. Chances are, anyone absent that long won't be coming back. Even if they did, they probably didn't frequent the site enough to care about losing post count and rep. They could easily register again.


Or we could just leave the database alone


----------



## wierdo124

User accounts take practically zero space on the database.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
User accounts take practically zero space on the database.

Especially compared to your sig which takes a whole raid array to store


----------



## 1520

Anyway, I like the look of the teaser pics. The layout looks much more refined than than the current setup (which is the norm on every vBulletin forum).

I too am intrigued by the Rig Builder. Guess I'd finally have to get a camera to take the shots for it.









Nice work, look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## NoGuru

Would it be possible to add a hardware comparison section? Maybe members can add product specs, and compare them side by side.


----------



## Lige

admin, can we add a barcode reference to it? So say, if someone has a phone that can search up products by bar codes, goes into their local bestbuy, microcenter, etc... looks up that product using the barcode and it gets fed/sent directly to OCN's RigBuilder Database.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1520*


True, but if you went back to 2006 (as an example), it gives you 4 years. Chances are, anyone absent that long won't be coming back. Even if they did, they probably didn't frequent the site enough to care about losing post count and rep. They could easily register again.


That's not our policy here at OCN. We do not actively remove accounts and will not be doing as such with the move to the new forum base.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Especially compared to your sig which takes a whole raid array to store




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Would it be possible to add a hardware comparison section? Maybe members can add product specs, and compare them side by side.


I believe that is part of the Rig Builder.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I've just thought of something, admin... does the new forum software have the rep function, and if so, have you decided to carry it (and current points) over or not?


----------



## CryWin

Have you considered a mobile version of ocn?


----------



## grayfox99

Integrated Rig Builder sounds awesome! Go OCN this sounds like a great upgrade








Thanks admin


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I've just thought of something, admin... does the new forum software have the rep function, and if so, have you decided to carry it (and current points) over or not?

Though I cannot comment on that feature specifically, one of the requirements posed to the development team was some sort of analog of all of the current features we use from vBulliten. It likley will not appear under the same name or in the exact same implementation, but some sort of reward/recognition system should be present (and all efforts would be made to migrate current ratings into that new system).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ah, I see. Would that include the Live interface? I know that was answered some months ago but I don't remember what was said about it.


----------



## anon-nick

the rig builder will be dope


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Looks good! I'm not fussed about how long it will take for them to come in tho.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Ah, I see. Would that include the Live interface? I know that was answered some months ago but I don't remember what was said about it.


Live interface, as in live thread updating? I know I have heard that tossed around, but do not know for sure. Let me find out and get back to you.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Live interface, as in live thread updating? I know I have heard that tossed around, but do not know for sure. Let me find out and get back to you.


No, he means OCN Live. As in http://overclock.net/live.php


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Actually both would be nice, but yes I was asking about live.php.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Actually both would be nice, but yes I was asking about live.php.










Live.php is something that I am confident we will be looking to keep. I got an answer back on the live thread view, and though possible, it is prohibited by load issues. I would not expect to see that.


----------



## Syrillian

Live.php lives on!


----------



## That_guy3

great news


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I got an answer back on the live thread view, and though possible, it is prohibited by load issues. I would not expect to see that.


All right, then. Good to hear about Live.php, though.









Edit; one last thing, will there be user-selectable themes available when everything's over and done with? I'm one of those that would MUCH rather see white text on a dark background rather than the other way around. How it is here and on many other forums is like staring into a light bulb.

Before anyone says "Oh, just turn the brightness down and it won't bother you.", well, having an older monitor means lower static contrast. I HAVE to have it between 40% and 60% brightness to be able to read anything (over 60% is too bright).


----------



## Sanders54

Did this die out?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Did this die out?










Not at all - we have a full-time development team working on driving this project to completion; unlike some previous projects which have gone uncompleted. This is far from a simple facelift, though, and is a complete platform change with the addition of many major new features (wiki, Rigbuilder, a more traditional CMS to feature editor's content, etc) and as such is a massive coding effort.


----------



## pcnuttie

I like it VERY much!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Not at all - we have a full-time development team working on driving this project to completion; unlike some previous projects which have gone uncompleted. This is far from a simple facelift, though, and is a complete platform change with the addition of many major new features (wiki, Rigbuilder, a more traditional CMS to feature editor's content, etc) and as such is a massive coding effort.


Very nice. So do we have an ETA?


----------



## Sanders54

Bump


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Bump










admin recently met with the platform development staff and was pleased with the direction things are moving. There have been several pretty high profile launches on this same platform in recent weeks, however, we're looking to go much, much more in-depth in terms of the overall community experience - a cohesive unit combining forums, static content, and all of our 'extra' offerings like RigBuilder; not just separate entities that link to eachother. The timeframe offered then was 20 working months, but those are single-man working months. Divide that workload amongst 6 people, and now we're looking at something much much closer. I would expect major updates by the end of summer.


----------



## ACM

Yes!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


admin recently met with the platform development staff and was pleased with the direction things are moving. There have been several pretty high profile launches on this same platform in recent weeks, however, we're looking to go much, much more in-depth in terms of the overall community experience - a cohesive unit combining forums, static content, and all of our 'extra' offerings like RigBuilder; not just separate entities that link to eachother. The timeframe offered then was 20 working months, however, those are single-man working months. Divide that workload amongst 6 people, and now we're looking at something much much closer. I would expect major updates by the end of summer.


Awesome. Can't wait for the major updates to happen









P.S. Go Hurricanes! The U is where it's at.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
admin recently met with the platform development staff and was pleased with the direction things are moving. There have been several pretty high profile launches on this same platform in recent weeks, however, we're looking to go much, much more in-depth in terms of the overall community experience - a cohesive unit combining forums, static content, and all of our 'extra' offerings like RigBuilder; not just separate entities that link to eachother. The timeframe offered then was 20 working months, but those are single-man working months. Divide that workload amongst 6 people, and now we're looking at something much much closer. I would expect major updates by the end of summer.

Great update Chipp, thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Awesome. Can't wait for the major updates to happen









P.S. Go Hurricanes! The U is where it's at.

Can't wait to see them get beat at the 'shoe on September 11! Already have my 4th row ticket...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Good update.







Did you catch my last question?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Edit; one last thing, will there be user-selectable themes available when everything's over and done with? I'm one of those that would MUCH rather see white text on a dark background rather than the other way around. How it is here and on many other forums is like staring into a light bulb.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Good update.







Did you catch my last question?


That I do not know, though I will certainly try to find out.


----------



## kurt1288

Well, now this is weirdly coincidental. I was just thinking earlier today about whether this site was going to get a visual update anytime soon. And what'd' ya know. I'm liking the new look. But by the end of the summer?







Darn.


----------



## Yumyums

looks like some good ideas, i think it will make things look alot cleaner and will make navigation easier


----------



## Angmaar

Sweet!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Well, now this is weirdly coincidental. I was just thinking earlier today about whether this site was going to get a visual update anytime soon. And what'd' ya know. I'm liking the new look. But by the end of the summer?







Darn.

We are all looking forward to it but such a large platform change and re-design does take time to get things right and iron things out.


----------



## el gappo

I spotted a bug but it's ok because I fixed it in paint


----------



## PizzaMan

Benchmarking should be one of the top sections on an "overclocking" site....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Benchmarking should be one of the top sections on an "overclocking" site....

I agree.


----------



## i360

The design is very nice.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i360*


The design is very nice.


Agreed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I very much look forward to the upgrade !


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Need the background to be something other than that blue, even if its just a lighter colour coming in from the top.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oo Alias oO* 
Need the background to be something other than that blue, even if its just a lighter colour coming in from the top.

No!

I disagree.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Bump


----------



## AMD+nVidia

So.. it's been over 8 months.. can we get some more screenies?


----------



## Sparhawk

This is very interesting.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


So.. it's been over 8 months.. can we get some more screenies?










Development is definitely moving slower than we initially projected, however, after much soul-searching we feel like the development team really has a firm grasp of what we want to get out of the final product.









I will check and see if we can get some more updated views - I don't believe the basic appearance has changed much, it is largely functionality and features that are taking the time to develop.


----------



## computeruler

That rig builder will save a lot of time


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
So.. it's been over 8 months.. can we get some more screenies?









This.

I need an update.


----------



## Lotus222

This thread is 8 months old? Somehow, Ive never seen it. I like it, though.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lotus222*


This thread is 8 months old? Somehow, Ive never seen it. I like it, though.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lotus222*


This thread is 8 months old? Somehow, Ive never seen it. I like it, though.


mmm lol

but the new design... when i get capped.. would lag more? more stuff to load. ( not inc pics on the page lol )

o well carnt wait


----------



## Drackula2000

How will adds work in the new design? I don't see any on the pictures. Sorry if it's been asked and answered already.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*


How will adds work in the new design? I don't see any on the pictures. Sorry if it's been asked and answered already.


If you look in the pictures closely, there are a couple of dark grey boxes that can be seen which are marked "ad unit". Those give a decent idea of where our advertisements would display.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


mmm lol

but the new design... when i get capped.. would lag more? more stuff to load. ( not inc pics on the page lol )

o well carnt wait










I bet it's going to be heavy CSS for the nice stuff.

I'm willing to bet that the site will be all around lighter and snappier


----------



## ColdRush

The reason I love this forum is because of its simple and functional design. I honestly think that this update is simply an attempt to modernize like so many other sites have with alot more "functionality" but to me it's just clutter and useless features.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
That rig builder will save a lot of time

How will that save any time what so ever? Other than it less system info than the current layout?


----------



## Chipp

No new screenshots, but, I can confirm that full iDevice functionality has been integrated into the software.







I am now receiving a weekly development digest, so I will be sure to pass on any details that I think are worth knowing.


----------



## Lige

iDevice also include other devices such as Android, Blackberry, etc?


----------



## Beeiilll

Well as a "noobie" pretty much here on OCN I'm not so sure what weight my opinion will have to this thread but I think that this is a great idea.
Your ideas for Centralized Product Database and the Integrated Rig Builder alone will peak my interest for sure.

Nice to see a positive approach to the site and the need to advance and keep it fresh and interesting.

Sometimes people are afraid of change as they tend to get set in their ways and used to how something works and don't want to try and learn a new way. But lets face it that in this field change is an everyday thing and there is always a need to adapt to it.

Go for it and I for one look forward to new and exciting things on here.

Bill Ellick


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
iDevice also include other devices such as Android, Blackberry, etc?

I only saw mention of the native iPhone editor, though I can assume that if such functionality exists the other platforms are either on the to-do list or a work in progress. If that is not the case (I will try to find out), then we certainly would push for native applications on all major platforms, a mobile-handy version of the site itself, or both.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I only saw mention of the native iPhone editor, though I can assume that if such functionality exists the other platforms are either on the to-do list or a work in progress. If that is not the case (I will try to find out), then we certainly would push for native applications on all major platforms, a mobile-handy version of the site itself, or both.


If you are going to bother making a mobile version please don't cripple it too much. 
The full site works fine on my X10 except for incredibly picture heavy threads.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


No new screenshots, but, I can confirm that *full iDevice functionality has been integrated into the software.*







I am now receiving a weekly development digest, so I will be sure to pass on any details that I think are worth knowing.


Yes!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa... after 7 pages (at 40 posts per page), I can't believe no one has mentioned this.

I'm quite concerned about the implementation of the RigBuilder. Whenever someone asks a technical question, the first thing I do is check out their system specifications. Opening a new window or tab to do this every time seems like it might be a little obtrusive.

Will there be an easy way to view detailed specifications without opening a new page? For example, clicking on the rig and then having a drop down with the components.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I spotted a bug but it's ok because I fixed it in paint


















Also, this. While I appreciate all the attention the [email protected] team gets, there are other teams on this site that could definitely use the attention. Our HWBot team is at it's all time high in member participation and global rank. We're also moving up every day.

I believe it would be very neat to have some exposure on the first page. This is one the largest, if not the largest overclocking forums on the internet. We have everything it takes to be a top 10 team except for the needed exposure, which would generate interest.

As Admin hasn't logged in for a while, I trust you will consider my concerns, Chipp. Thanks!


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Will there be an easy way to view detailed specifications without opening a new page? For example, clicking on the rig and then having a drop down with the components.

Cool idea. The system specs should either drop down, or appear when the mouse hovers over the picture (or maybe have an option in the User CP).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hey, Chipp, did you find out if we were getting custom skins, or is that still too far ahead to determine?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdanisx* 
Cool idea. The system specs should either drop down, or appear when the mouse hovers over the picture (or maybe have an option in the User CP).

Yeah, I agree. Posts would look quite a bit cleaner without whole rigs under each one.


----------



## MadCatMk2

The less code there is the better, not to mention mouse-over is a failure for about anything.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
The less code there is the better, not to mention mouse-over is a failure for about anything.

That's why I was thinking more along the lines of clicking on it and the details showing up... like clicking on one of these:



Spoiler: Check out muh rigggg



Yeah...











Except much more integrated into the site design...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That's why I was thinking more along the lines of clicking on it and the details showing up... like clicking on one of these:

Yeah...









Except much more integrated into the site design...


Agreed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I only saw mention of the native iPhone editor, though I can assume that if such functionality exists the other platforms are either on the to-do list or a work in progress. If that is not the case (I will try to find out), then we certainly would push for native applications on all major platforms, a mobile-handy version of the site itself, or both.


Seeing as Android handset numbers have overtaken iPhones, i should hope such a thing would be possible


----------



## NrGx

It looks almost as if the website was design on OSX because some of the default options are very Apple like


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wait, has this been implemented yet?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Wait, has this been implemented yet?

No sir. We've got a full time development staff cranking away on getting all the current site features recreated on this new platform, in addition to all the nice new things.


----------



## Lige

Any clearer ETA on this Chipp?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Any clearer ETA on this Chipp?

Very seconded so much.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Any clearer ETA on this Chipp?


Its not easy to guess at an ETA. These things can take time and even when you think your done there are things that need ironing out lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Better be done before 2012


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Its not easy to guess at an ETA. These things can take time and even when you think your done there are things that need ironing out lol.

Yeah, I know, but that doesn't mean that you work without a timeline in order to get things done.

If you work without a timeline, then you get done at your own pace which could be anywhere from now, to the end of life (obvious exaggeration there).


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Yeah, I know, but that doesn't mean that you work without a timeline in order to get things done.

If you work without a timeline, then you get done at your own pace which could be anywhere from now, to the end of life (obvious exaggeration there).

Yeah that is obvious. I am simply stating that an ETA is not always an easy subject when it comes to complicated developments..many factors that could change the ETA. Sometimes I find its better to just not give one lol.


----------



## adzsask

I like the old format, only one by the looks of things lol, i like things as simple as possible ad the new format looks confusing to me







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


Very seconded so much.


I will try and get something a little more concrete!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


I like the old format, only one by the looks of things lol, i like things as simple as possible ad the new format looks confusing to me







.


Don't worry - a core goal of the project is elegant and simple functionality.







We will have a group of members (and our whole staff) who have been using the new software prior to the official launch, so that they can be a huge resource to teach everyone else the ins and outs of the new software. Really though, anybody who is comfortable with vBulletin should not have that much trouble making the switch.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

So then, did you find out if we'd get user-selectable custom themes?


----------



## Dilyn

This may have been mentioned already, but I do not have time to check...
Will there be support for other themes or custom colors? It has been suggested in the Suggestions section, and it's something I'm really interested in.

If not, then I will be sad, but I can deal with it









EDIT
Rage Chunky Chimp


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


So then, did you find out if we'd get user-selectable custom themes?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This may have been mentioned already, but I do not have time to check...
Will there be support for other themes or custom colors? It has been suggested in the Suggestions section, and it's something I'm really interested in.

If not, then I will be sad, but I can deal with it









EDIT
Rage Chunky Chimp










How about I collect a lot of feature questions into one big email to save hassles?









Post up what you'd like to know about - if I can't answer it, I'll be passing it on to admin this weekend!

I've got so far: 
User selectable skins?
Support for mobile devices beyond iPhone?
Current beta target?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well the themes thing was really all I wanted to know... actually I did have one other thing to ask; would it be possible (and if so, implemented) to have additional filters for the next iteration of Live.php so you can only see live updates for specific sections? I think that was suggested before but passed up.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Well the themes thing was really all I wanted to know... actually I did have one other thing to ask; would it be possible (and if so, implemented) to have additional filters for the next iteration of Live.php so you can only see live updates for specific sections? I think that was suggested before but passed up.

Its certainly possible, and perhaps even for this iteration of the feature. I'll let you know.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Okay.


----------



## 53977

Will this comply with the latest web standards?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Will this comply with the latest web standards?


Any savvy development team (and I like to think that ours is pretty savvy) will be shooting for 100% valid code - so yes, that is the goal if you were asking about W3C validity of markup.

In terms of technologies used to program... Unless things have changed recently, HTML 4.01, PHP, and AJAX predominately.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Well the themes thing was really all I wanted to know... actually I did have one other thing to ask; would it be possible (and if so, implemented) to have additional filters for the next iteration of Live.php so you can only see live updates for specific sections? I think that was suggested before but passed up.

Just a heads up about the direction we're looking to end up at from a filtering standpoint - the plan is to use a 'content box' which can be populated from a list of, essentially, whatever criteria you'd like. For example, you could put together a live list of the following:

New posts in AMD General
New threads in For Sale
Posts by user BFRD

Of course, you could include many more categories than that - but that should show the kind of 'live view' versatility we're looking for.


----------



## IEATFISH

Chipp, that sounds amazing.


----------



## KipH

First post was 12-19-09. Is this like getting to the future one day at a time








I fear change and will keep my bushes, but I do want to see this running soon, please









It would be nice if you could go to the last post in a thread that you read (start reading at the new posts), or jump to your own post. Would also like a thread subscription tool like: let me know when the OP responds.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
First post was 12-19-09. Is this like getting to the future one day at a time








I fear change and will keep my bushes, but I do want to see this running soon, please









It would be nice if you could go to the last post in a *thread that you read (start reading at the new posts),* or jump to your own post. Would also like a thread subscription tool like: let me know when the OP responds.

We have that.

Top left corner of the thread mate.


----------



## Transhour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Just a heads up about the direction we're looking to end up at from a filtering standpoint - the plan is to use a 'content box' which can be populated from a list of, essentially, whatever criteria you'd like. For example, you could put together a live list of the following:

New posts in AMD General
New threads in For Sale
Posts by user BFRD

Of course, you could include many more categories than that - but that should show the kind of 'live view' versatility we're looking for.

better be careful, i read somewhere on here paul allen owns live view thru a patent...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Just a heads up about the direction we're looking to end up at from a filtering standpoint - the plan is to use a 'content box' which can be populated from a list of, essentially, whatever criteria you'd like. For example, you could put together a live list of the following:

New posts in AMD General 
New threads in For Sale 
Posts by user BFRD

Of course, you could include many more categories than that - but that should show the kind of 'live view' versatility we're looking for.


I







this.


----------



## Dilyn

I will be putting all of OT in that feed.

It's an excellent idea.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Just a heads up about the direction we're looking to end up at from a filtering standpoint - the plan is to use a 'content box' which can be populated from a list of, essentially, whatever criteria you'd like. For example, you could put together a live list of the following:

New posts in AMD General 
New threads in For Sale 
Posts by user BFRD

Of course, you could include many more categories than that - but that should show the kind of 'live view' versatility we're looking for.










:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Maybe for build log/case mod forums, allow the OP to give an integrated update push to everyone. That way, the subscribed threads would not only notify you of new posts, but also whether the thread was updated. This would be awesome for following builds.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Maybe for build log/case mod forums, allow the OP to give an integrated update push to everyone. That way, the subscribed threads would not only notify you of new posts, but also whether the thread was updated. This would be awesome for following builds.


I know one member who would especially love this feature


----------



## Wiremaster

I like everything about it except the lack of BB code. I mean, I don't like BB code, so as long as there are good formatting tools included, I'll be happy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Maybe for build log/case mod forums, allow the OP to give an integrated update push to everyone. That way, the subscribed threads would not only notify you of new posts, but also whether the thread was updated. This would be awesome for following builds.


Please. I hate subscribing to one of oli's threads and getting constant bumps without an update.

OH! On the bit-tech.net forums, there is a feature that allows you to only show the posts of the original poster. This is especially nice for build logs, etc, as it makes it so you only see relevant posts.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Maybe for build log/case mod forums, allow the OP to give an integrated update push to everyone. That way, the subscribed threads would not only notify you of new posts, but also whether the thread was updated. This would be awesome for following builds.


So many people would love this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I know one member who would especially love this feature


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
OH! On the bit-tech.net forums, there is a feature that allows you to only show the posts of the original poster. This is especially nice for build logs, etc, as it makes it so you only see relevant posts.

You can actually do that here. Go to the forum where the thread is posted and click on the number of replies. That will open a small window with a summary of everyone who has posted and how many times. Clicking on the number again takes you to all of their posts.

I just thought it would be sweet to have a more integrated and functional User CP where you could choose what it updates you about with a little more customization.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


You can actually do that here. Go to the forum where the thread is posted and click on the number of replies. That will open a small window with a summary of everyone who has posted and how many times. Clicking on the number again takes you to all of their posts.


That's pretty cool, but it's implemented better on Bit-Tech.


----------



## Chipp

More updates:

I received confirmation today that the platform will be completely in HTML5, and that we will have a full featured platform-agnostic mobile version.










We are still an absolute minimum of 4 months out to be realistic, but, when things roll out they should be simply awesome. We're pushing hard to have not just a new platform, but a new platform that has been polished and tweaked to something that everybody enjoys using right off the bat.


----------



## zodac

Yay for mobile OCN!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## NoGuru

Good thing I get unlimited data on my BB.


----------



## xdanisx

Can't wait!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We are still an absolute minimum of 4 months out to be realistic, but, when things roll out they should be simply awesome. We're pushing hard to have not just a new platform, but a new platform that has been polished and tweaked to something that everybody enjoys using right off the bat.

Well all right.







How much downtime do you predict for when it all happens?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Well all right.







How much downtime do you predict for when it all happens?

I would not expect downtime to be much of an issue - the development team has done several similar large, high profile vBulletin migrations before, and have staff who specialize in just that task.


----------



## chatch15117

how much longer for the wiki?


----------



## Hy3RiD

mobile?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD* 
mobile?

This forum is Tapatalk enabled right now.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
This forum is Tapatalk enabled right now.

Well, not quite yet - BFRD will be setting that up soon.

Just a few posts ago though I clarified that we will have a platform-agnostic mobile version of the site available with this relaunch.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
More updates:

I received confirmation today that the platform will be completely in HTML5, and that we will have a full featured platform-agnostic mobile version.










We are still an absolute minimum of 4 months out to be realistic, but, when things roll out they should be simply awesome. We're pushing hard to have not just a new platform, but a new platform that has been polished and tweaked to something that everybody enjoys using right off the bat.

Can't wait!


----------



## Blueduck3285

I cant wait for the relauch. I only just joined a few weeks ago and am already in love with the site. The new features will just add that much more to what I already like about the site. The system builder will be so helpfull!


----------



## Wiremaster

I like the part where Chipp said "html5". Made my day.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, you'd love the Staff section then. I think Chipp ends every sentence with "HTML5" in there.


----------



## Wiremaster




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ahh, you'd love the Staff section then. I think Chipp ends every sentence with "HTML5" in there.










Staff Sections are never what they're thought to be.
So boring in them


----------



## zodac

Yes.. yes they are.

No reason for you to try and find out what we do over there. No reason whatsoever. Under any circumstances. Reagardless of what the Mods say. Ever.


----------



## Dilyn

I used to be apart of one.
All we ever used to do was test out new BBcode and talk about how much we hated the members loved each other.


----------



## wierdo124

^LOL

uh, cough cough.

Anyway, great to hear it's HTML5. Is the mobile version going to be only a standalone or are we talking Android/iOS apps too?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
^LOL

uh, cough cough.

Anyway, great to hear it's HTML5. Is the mobile version going to be only a standalone or are we talking Android/iOS apps too?

The API definitely exists for iOS apps, though I am not sure on other platforms. I expect we will initially try to perfect the mobile web interface as much as possible to keep comparability with all platforms seamlessly.


----------



## WoodiE

I know this thread is nearly a year old, but are the planned changes still in the works or been giving up on?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoodiE*


I know this thread is nearly a year old, but are the planned changes still in the works or been giving up on?


There in the works mate. Very much in the works. Its just it takes time to creat a fully working platform. OCN is not a simple forum lol.


----------



## xdanisx

It would be nice to pick and choose what goes into the "Quick Links" drop down menu.

Any updates?


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
OCN is not a simple forum lol.

I am realising that this really is so true every time I visit another forum. Even government and municipal websites. Heck this forum is years ahead of whatever set up my university has in place (which just plain sucks, they havent updated the site in 10 years). Even in its current form OCN is so much easier to use I think we take it for granted sometimes.

So keep at it, I can't wait till you guys make these changes.


----------



## dranas

This is exciting.


----------



## ninjaburrito

we should make an app for the iphone or for any smart phone


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
we should make an app for the iphone or for any smart phone

It's now compatible with Tapatalk. However, that program is 100% awful. I think it's the biggest waste of money I've ever spent on an app. Hopefully the mobile version is sweet!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
It's now compatible with Tapatalk. However, that program is 100% awful. I think it's the biggest waste of money I've ever spent on an app. Hopefully the mobile version is sweet!

Yeah, I was thoroughly unimpressed. Everyone was raving about it so I checked it out...it was lame. Good that we got implemented, but personally the app was about as unflattering and inefficient as possible.


----------



## MacG32

Chipp, is there any firm projected completion date yet? It would be great to see this rolled out before the end of the year.


----------



## KOBALT

^This

Would love to have the option for some sort of Beta testing


----------



## Wiremaster

Beta testing? That would be hilarious. You can tell we're nerds when we want to beta-test a forum.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Chipp, is there any firm projected completion date yet? It would be great to see this rolled out before the end of the year.










Agreed.

I remember back in January it was supposed to be done in a few months (from January). Then, iirc, the site was supposed to be done sometime in the Fall.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Chipp, is there any firm projected completion date yet? It would be great to see this rolled out before the end of the year.









Not by the new year, but we are on target to have final rollout very soon after the new year.









Don't worry - I am sure there will be opportunity available over the next couple of months for testing and discussion with developers. Some staff and I are actually having a conference with the developers this week, we are starting to get very close!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Not by the new year, but we are on target to have final rollout very soon after the new year.









Don't worry - I am sure there will be opportunity available over the next couple of months for testing and discussion with developers. Some staff and I are actually having a conference with the developers this week, we are starting to get very close!


Awesome to hear and thank you Chipp!


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Not by the new year, but we are on target to have final rollout very soon after the new year.









Don't worry - I am sure there will be opportunity available over the next couple of months for testing and discussion with developers. Some staff and I are actually having a conference with the developers this week, we are starting to get very close!


Good, I *CAN'T WAIT!*


----------



## Miki

Yay! ^___^


----------



## yakub0

This is exciting


----------



## manifest3r




----------



## xdanisx

Dates next to news posts would be nice. I can't tell you how many times I click on a news post thinking it's new only to find out I've seen it 4 weeks ago.


----------



## runeazn

is it possible to test that new forum skin admin is using?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;11807296*
> is it possible to test that new forum skin admin is using?


What you see here is a visual mockup of our platform update - you'll get to use the real thing in not too long now.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## zodac

Dora!


----------



## Domino

i think im in love.


----------



## NoGuru

The site has been running really slow lately, does this mean the launch date is close?
I imagine some work is being done on the servers.


----------



## Dilyn

So many 500 errors


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Nope, it's an issue with the database. Search has been disabled as it's been hell on the DB (to such an extent that we had that error 500 storm yesterday), and once the back-end stuff is done to mitigate the effects, it'll be back up.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11968836*
> Nope, it's an issue with the database. Search has been disabled as it's been hell on the DB (to such an extent that we had that error 500 storm yesterday), and once the back-end stuff is done to mitigate the effects, it'll be back up.


Thanks for the info. Any word on the launch of the new site? I'm a little worried that it will come next month in the middle of forum wars. Time will be a huge factor for the benching team at this time.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11968847*
> Thanks for the info. Any word on the launch of the new site? I'm a little worried that it will come next month in the middle of forum wars. Time will be a huge factor for the benching team at this time.


No exact dates (those can change at any time) but it really shouldn't be long now. Any final word on this should come from our forum admins/webmasters, and so will.


----------



## weesteev

epic!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

There are no set dates for the arrival of the new platform. ETA yes but they will change at any point in time due to many factors. Once there is an update one of the management team will inform the OCN public.

Hang tight guys, we will get there !


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## BradleyW

Not bad!


----------



## De-Zant

Integrated wiki.

How are you guys going to monitor users editing the wiki? Trolling, misinformation, rumors stated as fact, and just blatant flaming would arise without moderation. I would say that a wiki is harder to moderate, since it's just one article made by a lot of people, and you have to put more effort into caching the one responsible. Anyhow. How are you gonna implement this? Are you going to let users go all out freely edit the wiki? This might not end so well... Of course moderation is present, but it might be too much.

And what kind of a system will we have to include pictures in our posts? A WYSIWYG editor was announced so.... I'd like to know more about this...


----------



## L3gacy

From what I see in the pictures it looks sweet


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

So this is like "Spring cleaning and adding new furniture" for OCN. I will get the duster ready. This will look great and expand OCN even higher than expected. This community has been a big if not major help to many of visitor and member. I wish I could contribute more to help add to the community.

Good looks and good work. Thanks OCN..."Now lets get the new setup in action."

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## 161029

Now the site looks more official and real. It's kind of like the overclockers.com site but better. I'm going to die if it doesn't happen soon!!!


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Now the site looks more official and real. It's kind of like the overclockers.com site but better. *I'm going to die if it doesn't happen soon!!!*


Hahaha, I've been waiting for this for over a year now.


----------



## enorbet2

Greetz
Looks like a net win. Take your time and do it right. OCN is already better than most forums so ain't nobody leaving in the meantime.


----------



## ph10m

What I've missed a lot is the "Talkback"-feature (Who has quoted your posts) and "My posts" (I know this is possible to find by clicking your own user, but would be nice to have it in the user cp).


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enorbet2;12165481*
> OCN is already better than most forums so ain't nobody leaving in the meantime.


Qft.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;12165544*
> What I've missed a lot is the "Talkback"-feature (Who has quoted your posts) and "My posts" (I know this is possible to find by clicking your own user, but would be nice to have it in the user cp).


I'd also like the Talkback feature, however i don't remember there being one.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

I think this whole site is about constant improvement, this is just the thing it needs!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Things are looking good. Patience will pay off!


----------



## Liighthead

really liking the design.. but idk about the home page.. seams a bit to much till u get to the Forum sections but i carnt see whats between their lol.








carnt wait!


----------



## 161029

How about a "How To" section?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How about a "How To" section?


That what the forum is for, asking questions. There is also a lot of "sticky's" that are how to's.


----------



## snelan

May I suggest a PSU calculator, I know Newegg has one but it would be pretty cool if OCN had one too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


May I suggest a PSU calculator, I know Newegg has one but it would be pretty cool if OCN had one too.


The problem is that they are HIGHLY inaccurate.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

PSU calculators are a nice idea in theory but in practicality there are so many factors to consider that it can become an inaccurate guide.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmmmmm looks sweet. I have been wondering when the forum would get a facelift, or update to newer server version (it seems to be on an older platform but maybe it just LOOKS that way).

It would be nice to have the FAQ's and such back and to keep them updated.. There is a lot that can be done to organize the way the content is presented and I am sure there are better ways from what we have now.

By the sounds of it, admin has contracted out for this to be done then? working with a 3rd party developer on this?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Hmmmmm looks sweet. I have been wondering when the forum would get a facelift, or update to newer server version (it seems to be on an older platform but maybe it just LOOKS that way).

It would be nice to have the FAQ's and such back and to keep them updated.. There is a lot that can be done to organize the way the content is presented and I am sure there are better ways from what we have now.

By the sounds of it, admin has contracted out for this to be done then? working with a 3rd party developer on this?


Actually we are on the latest version of Vbulletin..it just looks this way indeed lol. Admin is working with a 3rd Part developer to bring us the new OCN


----------



## ghost_z

awesome do it as fast as possible.....
it will be a new avatar for ocn...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its coming as fast as it can. What important to use is having a forum that is sleek and works. We would not want to bring a half baked version.


----------



## Cee

To be honest, I really like the way the forum looks now. Everything is simple and almost everything works.


----------



## 161029

How about more threads about the ranking of processors, ssds, hdds, etc.? They already have a graphics card one. It would be nice to have some others.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How about more threads about the ranking of processors, ssds, hdds, etc.? They already have a graphics card one. It would be nice to have some others.


If YOU want THAT content, why not do it yourself? It's not the administration that holds this site together, it's the whole community. You're a part of the community, and you have the power to bring desired content into this community.

Got it?


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If YOU want THAT content, why not do it yourself? It's not the administration that holds this site together, it's the whole community. You're a part of the community, and you have the power to bring desired content into this community.

Got it?


I merely know much. I'm kind of new but I've been doing a lot on this site lately. I just don't really know much. How about you do one for monitors? I've read some of your comments before.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I merely know much. I'm kind of new but I've been doing a lot on this site lately. I just don't really know much. How about you do one for monitors? I've read some of your comments before.


Although I have some theoretical knowledge and some practical knowledge as well, I'm not even near as knowledgeable about monitors as AsAnAtheist or some of the other people who seem to know everything there is to know about them.

There's one guide that I have been meaning to start recently, aspect ratios and gaming. It's OCN's biggest downfall. Nobody seems to be smart enough to realize that FOV != resolution. Outside of that area, I may be good enough to give advice on purchases, but a guide on monitors? Heck no. I'm not good enough to do that.

When I have the time, I just may start my aspect ratios and gaming guide though. There's a need for it.

There's already a mouse comparison sheet thread. So that's progress...

Besides, ranking monitors would be a difficult task. There are so many different factors in the monitors comparisons that grading them is impossible. Ghosting, input lag, image quality, colors, viewing angles, refresh rates, resolutions, physical appearance if that matters to someone, different functions such as pivot, and lots of other stuff...

My point is that you can start a thread with minimal knowledge, just not about every subject


----------



## 161029

Mionix Naos 5000 ftw. I saw that thread. How about a monitor selection guide? I know cNet has one (







cNet







) but I think we I mean you...or somebody else can make a better one.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed, If you want to see content on OCN, you have the power just like every other member to bring it here


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12226205*
> Indeed, If you want to see content on OCN, you have the power just like every other member to bring it here


I have the power (do these 4 words remind you of a song?







) to do so but I don't have the knowledge. I can click the "New Thread" button but I'll just sit there for 2 hours trying to think of something to type when I know almost absolutely nothing.


----------



## De-Zant

The thing is, a comparison sheet would only benefit the people who already have the knowledge. They would want fast information to look up from a sheet when responding to a thread or something.

Any "newb" for a lack of a better word, should not use an unreliable reference sheet as a shopping guide, since there are so many factors in all the subjects that it just makes for a very unreliable source.

That "newb" would be better of making a thread and asking for advice on the subject. A reference/comparison sheet will only confuse him.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12226275*
> The thing is, a comparison sheet would only benefit the people who already have the knowledge. They would want fast information to look up from a sheet when responding to a thread or something.
> 
> Any "newb" for a lack of a better word, should not use an unreliable reference sheet as a shopping guide, since there are so many factors in all the subjects that it just makes for a very unreliable source.
> 
> That "newb" would be better of making a thread and asking for advice on the subject. A reference/comparison sheet will only confuse him.


Some people prefer the word Noob instead of Newb.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12226314*
> Some people prefer the word Noob instead of Newb.


Usually newb is associated with someone new to the topic, when noob basically means someone who doesn't know anything about the topic

I just thought that "newb" was friendlier.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12226340*
> I just thought that "newb" was friendlier.


Use "nubcake".


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12226361*
> Use "nubcake".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I have the power (do these 4 words remind you of a song?







) to do so but I don't have the knowledge. I can click the "New Thread" button but I'll just sit there for 2 hours trying to think of something to type when I know almost absolutely nothing.


Teach yourself bro, I only know half the things I know by trial and error and investigation to be honest


----------



## 98uk

I really think it's a shame we're losing BBCode. It's like my second language...

Will the text editor be similar to that on Head-Fi whereby you press "bold" and you start typing in bold (rather than using code). I hate their system, it's always a bit laggy and never quite works right.

Does VB not have any software up their sleeve then?


----------



## 161029

I feel like we need better emo's. Give them shadows or some gloss. There's a huge list. How about the animated OCN logo? I thought that would be nice.


----------



## Chipp

I have cleaned up many posts from the tail end of this thread - no hard statements on features can be made yet, as several times each week I'm in conversations with the developers discussing thing being added, changed, or updated to meet our needs. Trust me - as soon as I have more information, I _will_ post it right here.







Lets not create any rumors or false impressions in the meantime, however.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I have cleaned up many posts from the tail end of this thread - no hard statements on features can be made yet, as several times each week *I'm in conversations with the developers* discussing thing being added, changed, or updated to meet our needs. Trust me - *as soon as I have more information*, I _will_ post it right here.







Lets not create any rumors or false impressions in the meantime, however.


Um.

So you do have information, you're just not giving any?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Um.

So you do have information, you're just not giving any?


If you cared to read more you would understand why that is the case


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Um.

So you do have information, you're just not giving any?


It's all trial and error. 
Or in a game sense, you could think of it as an Alpha stage right now.

He's not sharing info because it can change next week, or a month for now. Management and staff members are not going to let a platform change, no matter who it's from; go south. We're going to make sure everything is finalized before we say anything.

We don't want to say we're moving to Platform X with Y Features; when in a month we may discover that platform X just couldn't fit our needs or supply the features we need.

It's all in VERY capable hands.


----------



## mbudden

All you could do is say hey, this this this.
Then if things change be like, well it's now this this this.

Like a Change Log. Nothing wrong with that?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


All you could do is say hey, this this this.
Then if things change be like, well it's now this this this.

Like a Change Log. Nothing wrong with that?


Its more that we do not wish to disappoint. Changes are happening all the time so any kind of change log could easily be outdated and as such could disappoint. I think management would prefer to not make promises of something and then have to take it away again.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Is that xenforo?


----------



## 161029

Anything new yet? It's been 2 weeks since somebody posted. Progress? Improvements? Anything?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12480622*
> Anything new yet? It's been 2 weeks since somebody posted. Progress? Improvements? Anything?


In due time, it will come.

Be patient.


----------



## 161029

I know. I just haven't heard much from this thread for a while (2 weeks already seems pretty long. That's a little too quiet for OCN).


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


In due time, it will come.

Be patient.


OCN seems to be running on valve time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I know. I just haven't heard much from this thread for a while (2 weeks already seems pretty long. That's a little too quiet for OCN).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


OCN seems to be running on valve time.


That is because we are looking for the best possible outcome. We don't want to release something buggy, slow, hard to use, or otherwise.

We want something that'll transition easy for all users which they will gladly pick up an use without a problem.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12480654*
> OCN seems to be running on valve time.


Thats because Valve gets it right


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Looks great, how long will it take.


----------



## 161029

I think it should be here soon.


----------



## metroid112

Loved all the ideas, but the rig builder is the best, that haven't been done before but you must upgrade it, add every computer part in existance. add costs and something like the extreme power calcutator. that will be the best part in the project!


----------



## 161029

They'll probably give you a a range and decide. I don't think a single card will do everything unless you're going for something like 6 monitors which would be an ATI/AMD card.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Thats because Valve gets it right










I see your point.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I think it should be here soon.


It looked like it would be here soon 2 years ago when they first said it would...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


It looked like it would be here soon 2 years ago when they first said it would...


5 years later....


----------



## 161029

Lol. I still like this site though.


----------



## rocker22dallas

i love the rig builder, and the new look would be very nice, and looks very refreshing and sleek.

i would like to see an email service, i heard about one before, but havent heard anything since, such as being able to have people send emails to [email protected] would be VERY cool.

also, i think that this would mark a great time to implement a clothing shop, as i know many members have been wanting ocn t shirts and such for a long time


----------



## 161029

You should add a www.SpreadShirt.com (great site) link and add some OCN logo pictures so you can upload them on to the apparel.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


i would like to see an email service, i heard about one before, but havent heard anything since, such as being able to have people send emails to [email protected] would be VERY cool.


We have that. It's called an overclocked account, which (among other things) gives you access to an overclock.net email

You either have to pay a certain $/per certain time or get it for free at 250reps and 1 year on OCN. Then you have the email you want.


----------



## 161029

That sucks (I've said that somewhere already) but it's worth it to keep this great site up unless you're using www.freeforums.org.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


i would like to see an email service, i heard about one before, but havent heard anything since, such as being able to have people send emails to [email protected] would be VERY cool.


We offer this already with Overclocked Accounts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


also, i think that this would mark a great time to implement a clothing shop, as i know many members have been wanting ocn t shirts and such for a long time


We have an Overclock.net Store. Hats & Hoodies are already in the works as well.








We strive to deliver only quality products to the member base; so some projects may take longer than expected to get off the ground.

Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


i love the rig builder, and the new look would be very nice, and looks very refreshing and sleek.

i would like to see an email service, i heard about one before, but havent heard anything since, such as being able to have people send emails to [email protected] would be VERY cool.

also, i think that this would mark a great time to implement a clothing shop, as i know many members have been wanting ocn t shirts and such for a long time


Yep as said before there is already OCN email accounts and there is a OCN merchandise shop as well.

Ahh, beat me to it Tator!


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


That sucks (I've said that somewhere already) but it's worth it to keep this great site up unless you're using www.freeforums.org.


they are using vBulletin


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yep as said before there is already OCN email accounts and there is a OCN merchandise shop as well.

Ahh, beat me to it Tator!


where is the merch shop?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


where is the merch shop?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


where is the merch shop?


Read the post by Tator above mine.

Also try and use the edit button.


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


but there are still no shirts


----------



## Dilyn

No shirts as of yet, but hats and hoodies are in the works!
Last I heard, they were finalizing details and ordering some soon...


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


they are using vBulletin


 Not free though







.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

almost a year and a half later and almost none of this







Not that its a bad thing.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


almost a year and a half later and almost none of this







Not that its a bad thing.


I have had some hands on time, I can confirm this does actually exist somewhere.







Still work to be done, though! We've got an awesome development staff working with us, and we all agree that it is much better to take the time to make everything right then to roll out, but then say "oh, that feature is a few months away".


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12550093*
> I have had some hands on time, I can confirm this does actually exist somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still work to be done, though! We've got an awesome development staff working with us, and we all agree that it is much better to take the time to make everything right then to roll out, but then say "oh, that feature is a few months away".


Exactly.







I know we've missed previous targets, but that's all they are, targets; not promises.


----------



## 161029

I just thought of a phone/mobile object friendly mode. Of course on an iPod you can zoom in. Same thing on a phone but some things like a PSP are just a pain in the butt.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12576333*
> I just thought of a phone/mobile object friendly mode. Of course on an iPod you can zoom in. Same thing on a phone but some things like a PSP are just a pain in the butt.


This is one of the biggest fears I have. In my opinion, the tapatalk implementation is perfect. I love opening an app up and viewing forums. A browser cannot offer such streamlined performance.

The admins have mentioned that they're not too fond of Tapatalk and that it's going to vanish once this rolls out. Hopefully they'll reconsider.


----------



## 161029

It makes it nice and easy for iPod and iPhone users. Apple isn't that bad.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

What about my blackberry, the browser is just awful, will there be some way I can browse OCN on the move in a decent format?


----------



## Tator Tot

We're developing a way for mobile users (Android, BlackBerry, Apple, HP/Palm, etc) to browse the forums without a need for an application.

It will be a completely on site method allowing for easy of use with any device.


----------



## 161029

How about a built in resolution detector to fit? It would know the screen size (cell phone for instance) and shrink to fit or something like that. It would be hard though.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How about a built in resolution detector to fit? It would know the screen size (cell phone for instance) and shrink to fit or something like that. It would be hard though.


Wide view does that. Not only does wide view extend the view space for wide monitors, it can also make it smaller for small resolutions. Switch to wide view (there's an option at the bottom of THIS page, on the down left) and see for yourself.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Wide view does that. Not only does wide view extend the view space for wide monitors, it can also make it smaller for small resolutions. Switch to wide view (there's an option at the bottom of THIS page, on the down left) and see for yourself.










Wow. I swear people are







ing at me right now.


----------



## De-Zant

o
Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Wow. I swear people are







ing at me right now.


Not at all

There's one problem with this solution though. If your monitor or mobile devices screen has an extremely low resolution, even the wide view option won't make everything better, since a lot of the elements such as the avatar + info bar on the left take up a huge amount of space...


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We're developing a way for mobile users (Android, BlackBerry, Apple, HP/Palm, etc) to browse the forums without a need for an application.

It will be a completely on site method allowing for easy of use with any device.


Yeah, I hinted to that in my post. It know I'm not really in a position to make any demands but it better be a stellar experience on a phone, regardless of resolution, OS and other variables. Tapatalk does this exceptionally well, apart from the initial cost for the end user.


----------



## Chipp

I did some asking around, and have some info you'll like.









First off, the biggest news - you'll get to keep your Tapatalk, and that will be available immediately upon launch. Also immediately upon launch we will have certain stripped-down areas of the site (like the post editor) to better accommodated mobile users. Farther out than that, the roadmap does include native mobile-skinned versions of the site that will be designed from the ground up to make for a good experience on small screens for those that are on a non-Tapatalk OS.


----------



## justarealguy

Awesome! Honestly, if the web-based version is truly exceptional I'll be the first to switch over. I do have my doubts though.







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12589579*
> I did some asking around, and have some info you'll like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the biggest news - you'll get to keep your Tapatalk, and that will be available immediately upon launch. Also immediately upon launch we will have certain stripped-down areas of the site (like the post editor) to better accommodated mobile users. Farther out than that, the roadmap does include native mobile-skinned versions of the site that will be designed from the ground up to make for a good experience on small screens for those that are on a non-Tapatalk OS.


looking forward to a mobile version. Tapatalk is nice and everything but some functionality is lost which is unfortunate.


----------



## WoodiE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


almost a year and a half later and almost none of this







Not that its a bad thing.


I believe the same developers that started Duke Nukem Forever (in 1997) are the ones developing this new "site" design.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE;12643226*
> I believe the same developers that started Duke Nukem Forever (in 1997) are the ones developing this new "site" design.


Vaporware is the best type of -ware.

I'm kidding







.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

i dont think this is ever happening


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


i dont think this is ever happening










It is.







Not sure how else to say that; we're getting closer and closer by the day.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12960152*
> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how else to say that; we're getting closer and closer by the day.


Hooray! Any significant updates to alert us of?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


It is.







Not sure how else to say that; we're getting closer and closer by the day.


Are you guys waiting for the next version of vbulletin? (Serious question)


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Are you guys waiting for the next version of vbulletin? (Serious question)


I would think so, because when there's new versions of vBulletin compatibility issues arise with current mods, etc.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Are you guys waiting for the next version of vbulletin? (Serious question)


NO is the answer to this, it's whole new format.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12960588*
> NO is the answer to this, it's whole new format.


----------



## boostinsteve

I like it. Looks like it will be put together in a manner that will make it easier to find what you need.


----------



## Chipp

That is correct - this is not a simple redesign, that we would have been prepared to launch well over a year ago. This project is a total and complete shift away from vBulliten to a new platform that we thought would work a lot better for providing the kinds of tight integration between things that we wanted (integration of forum sig rigs into the RigBuilder system, integration from Rigbuilder to hardware reviews, integration from hardware reviews to forum posts, etc).


----------



## De-Zant

We get to keep live.php and fixed (narrow) view?

If not, I'm outta here.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


We get to keep live.php and fixed (narrow) view?

If not, I'm outta here.


I'd hate to think someone would leave over such a small offering in the grand scheme of the site. Live.php will not exist in its current form - however, there will be customizable content views available to you that you can populate with whatever you like (which would include a feed of all site content if you choose it). Almost all of the same functionality will be available to you, with additional options to filter and combine non-thread content.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'd hate to think someone would leave over such a small offering in the grand scheme of the site. Live.php will not exist in its current form - however, there will be customizable content views available to you that you can populate with whatever you like (which would include a feed of all site content if you choose it). Almost all of the same functionality will be available to you, with additional options to filter and combine non-thread content.


I'm just wanting the live feed. Glad to hear we still have that content available.
I'm not sure what you mean by filtering the content, but if it includes hiding certain forum sections, great!

Regular forum browsing is too clunky in its current form for my taste. I'm only active on a certain number of forums that have live.php, or an equivalent.

What do you mean by non-thread content?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'm just wanting the live feed. Glad to hear we still have that content available.
I'm not sure what you mean by filtering the content, but if it includes hiding certain forum sections, great!

Regular forum browsing is too clunky in its current form for my taste. I'm only active on a certain number of forums that have live.php, or an equivalent.

What do you mean by non-thread content?


The 'non-thread content' bit is more related to thread subscriptions then live.php; it means that in your content area you could include things like a subset up articles from the wiki, new hardware reviews, etc. Things that aren't directly stored in a "thread" item.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


This project is a total and *complete shift away from vBulliten*


Holy Dooley. I did not know you were doing this much.

I am officially very excited.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The 'non-thread content' bit is more related to thread subscriptions then live.php; it means that in your content area you could include things like a subset up articles from the wiki, new hardware reviews, etc. Things that aren't directly stored in a "thread" item.


Sounds great.

So we are going to have a personalized content area? Something we can extensively customize to fit our needs?

This is beginning to sounds good. I used to feel indifferent about this update. Now I'm anxiously waiting for it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Holy Dooley. I did not know you were doing this much.

I am officially very excited.


To be honest I thought most knew we are leaving Vbulletin.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Sounds great.

So we are going to have a personalized content area? Something we can extensively customize to fit our needs?

This is beginning to sounds good. I used to feel indifferent about this update. Now I'm anxiously waiting for it.


Thats correct. It will likely still be called 'subscriptions', but the variety of things you can subscribe to is vastly expanded.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


To be honest I thought most knew we are leaving Vbulletin.










Some of us are a little slow on the uptake apparently







.


----------



## FannBlade

This going to be a great feature can't wait.


----------



## 161029

Planning on pranking us? It's April Fools day in the US.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Will there still be the option of a fixed view?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled;12964036*
> Will there still be the option of a fixed view?


This. We want to know.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled;12964036*
> Will there still be the option of a fixed view?


Chipp answered this here.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;12964064*
> Chipp answered this here.


He did not.









Do you understand the consept of fixed and wide view formats on forums?

On OCN: Bottom left of the page. Look for a switch for fixed/wide view formats. perhaps then you will know what it means.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12964087*
> He did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the consept of fixed and wide view formats on forums?
> 
> On OCN: Bottom left of the page. Look for a switch for fixed/wide view formats. perhaps then you will know what it means.


Yeah, I know exactly what it is. From what I took from Chipp's post is that such functionality will be retained in the new forum.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Thanks for the update...keep up to good work.
Now let the new format roll.....

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12963300*
> Planning on pranking us? It's April Fools day in the US.


We at OCN have no humour, much like the FBI. As such, no april fools


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


This looks awesome!

I can't wait!

Love the System area.

(the wait will suck, but it will payoff)


^This.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12970129*
> much like the FBI.


How dare you


----------



## De-Zant

Any updates?

I know the answer I'll get is probably "We're working on it! It's getting closer to being released every day!"

But if there are any real updates, I'd gladly hear them


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13159453*
> Any updates?
> 
> I know the answer I'll get is probably "We're working on it! It's getting closer to being released every day!"
> 
> But if there are any real updates, I'd gladly hear them


It's a one day at a time process for sure.

Right now, features are being added on top so that integration can occur at a much smoother rate. More on the technical side of things at this point. Stay tuned


----------



## 98uk

You guys actually trying to beat the world record time in development? Duke Nukems record is not a good one!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13160268*
> You guys actually trying to beat the world record time in development? Duke Nukems record is not a good one!


We are getting it right. We want full integration and a fully working platform. Things are moving ahead I assure you. However until everything is working as we want it to then we would not want to release it. Who wants a semi working platform that makes visiting OCN a pain in the backside ? I know I don't


----------



## 98uk

Well Head-Fi released a semi working platform and that was fin.... wait, who am I kidding, it was tragic.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13160367*
> Well Head-Fi released a semi working platform and that was fin.... wait, who am I kidding, it was tragic.


Good example. Head-Fi is a mistake we are not willing to make


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13160367*
> Well Head-Fi released a semi working platform and that was fin.... wait, who am I kidding, it was tragic.


And that's the whole point.

We're not really looking at being Duke Nukem Forever or Half Life 2/HL2: Episode 3.

Yes we have a long development time, but it's because of the "It's finished when it's finished" mentality. We're not looking for 100% perfection, but something as close to it as possible, so when we transition; the user base will be able to log on and use OCN the same as before, with greater flexibility and more features to work with; without having to be hammered down by bugs and simple mistakes.


----------



## Xinoxide

Im all for this! Conceptuals look very fun to use.


----------



## jach11

1 Question.
Where is Admin? The top dawg...


----------



## zodac

Lol, just got asked this a second ago.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167818*
> 1 Question.
> Where is Admin? The top dawg...


Nobody knows... he's like the wind. Really, he told me so.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13167847*
> Nobody knows... he's like the wind. Really, he told me so.


So who is the toppest dawg under the top dawg?
You hea me son?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167873*
> So who is the toppest dawg under the top dawg?
> You hea me son?


That would be either the other webmasters (no idea where they are) or Chipp, depending on if you're asking about leadership or technical stuff.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13167902*
> That would be either the other webmasters (no idea where they are) or Chipp, depending on if you're asking about leadership or technical stuff.


Congrats on the promotion, its well deserved.
















I'm so excited about the new format. I feel it will be a great leap forward.


----------



## jach11

so anyday the whole website could go crashing and that 1 person who could only fix it "ADMIN" might not even know this website still exists?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167972*
> so anyday the whole website could go crashing and that 1 person who could only fix it "ADMIN" might not even know this website still exists?


We have many users with administration rights that could fix such problems if they were to arise.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167972*
> so anyday the whole website could go crashing and that 1 person who could only fix it "ADMIN" might not even know this website still exists?


Admin may be composed of a number of people who run the the hardware / server backend.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167972*
> so anyday the whole website could go crashing and that 1 person who could only fix it "ADMIN" might not even know this website still exists?


We have server admins that keep an eye on the place at all times; if it's taken down from the outside or has a hardware failure, they're reasonably quick to rectify it. The site owner pulls everything together, and the server admins, webmasters, management, and us lower staff help keep it together. Works pretty well if the database isn't crapping out, though BFRD and Scott-MC do a good job of whipping it into shape.


----------



## charlie97

I love the rig builder!!!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13167818*
> 1 Question.
> Where is Admin? The top dawg...


He is still around and very active, just in mostly behind-the-scenes ways.


----------



## MClouse

It looks great. The System area is a big improvement


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


We have server admins that keep an eye on the place at all times; if it's taken down from the outside or has a hardware failure, they're reasonably quick to rectify it. The site owner pulls everything together, and the server admins, webmasters, management, and us lower staff help keep it together. Works pretty well if the database isn't crapping out, though BFRD and Scott-MC do a good job of whipping it into shape.










would be cool to see a behind the scenes piece about ocn.


----------



## 98uk

Can you please make sure it has moving GIF backgrounds and MIDI music playing all the time? I want lots of pop ups, bright colours and text that blends into the page so it can't be seen properly? Also, lots of poorly copied and pasted, pixellated images? Basically, I want to party like it's 1999.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Can you please make sure it has moving GIF backgrounds and MIDI music playing all the time? I want lots of pop ups, bright colours and text that blends into the page so it can't be seen properly? Also, lots of poorly copied and pasted, pixellated images? Basically, I want to party like it's 1999.


only if you use an appropriate machine from 99. 800x600 anyone?


----------



## 98uk

Pentium 3, standing by.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Pentium 3, standing by.


mmhmm yer lucky katami was 99 iirc.

I was still rockin the Pentium MMX. 200mhz oc'd to 333


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


He is still around and very active, just in mostly behind-the-scenes ways.










You guys need to make a behind the scenes mini-documentary once the new format releases.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13175347*
> You guys need to make a behind the scenes mini-documentary once the new format releases.


''Behind the scenes at OCN''

You do realise that will be a video of me strapped to a chair in admins basement right ? lol


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13176113*
> ''Behind the scenes at OCN''
> 
> You do realise that will be a video of me strapped to a chair in admins basement right ? lol


This sounds...incredibly kinky.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13176123*
> This sounds...incredibly kinky.


Hmmm Pulp Fiction ? lol. Quickly lets move on lol.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13175347*
> You guys need to make a behind the scenes mini-documentary once the new format releases.


beat ya by 5 posts









and none the less enterprise, some might enjoy seeing you strapped in admins basement


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;13177077*
> beat ya by 5 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and none the less enterprise, some might enjoy seeing you strapped in admins basement


You've got my vote.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Uh oh lol !


----------



## PC_OCer

thumbs up.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Too much to ask for a chat feature? I liked staying in touch with OCN members that way.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Too much to ask for a chat feature? I liked staying in touch with OCN members that way.


We had it. Too hard to moderate; people abused it.

Probably never coming back.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


We had it. Too hard to moderate; people abused it.

Probably never coming back.


unofficial chat channel? one with simply safe gaurds like no swearing, outlinking, etc etc, but with note of it not being official?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


We had it. Too hard to moderate; people abused it.

Probably never coming back.


I believe the choice of chat moderator plays a rather large role. The right choice of mod will create a much more pleasant experience for all concerned.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


unofficial chat channel? one with simply safe gaurds like no swearing, outlinking, etc etc, but with note of it not being official?


I'm not an admin/manager, you'd have to ask them. If you're going to mention Overclock.net, that's a reflection of the website as a whole. Even if unofficial, people will associate the experience with OCN.

If it's against OCN rules, then it shouldn't be connected with OCN in such a manner. If it does bear the name, it needs to be moderated - which is nigh impossible and we're back to square one.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


I'm not an admin/manager, you'd have to ask them. If you're going to mention Overclock.net, that's a reflection of the website as a whole. Even if unofficial, people will associate the experience with OCN.

If it's against OCN rules, then it shouldn't be connected with OCN in such a manner. If it does bear the name, it needs to be moderated - which is nigh impossible and we're back to square one.


Plus, last time I was in the OCN unofficial vent, it was just a bunch of idiotic Americans, belching, shouting racist words and generally well... being a bunch of yokels. Wasn't the most intelligent place, but hey...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


I believe the choice of chat moderator plays a rather large role. The right choice of mod will create a much more pleasant experience for all concerned.


Having good chat mods didn't really matter in the end. We won't get public chat back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Sorry to you newer guys - twice before we have tried chat on the site, and twice before it has failed not-so-gracefully. The unfortunate reality is that chat breeds behavior problems which are not only a nightmare to moderate (many chat users seemed to fail to realize that we actually have rules and we actually expect you to follow them) but the behavior from the chat 'groupies' spills into the rest of the site and causes even more problems.

I've written a lot on this over the years if you search, so I'll spare the really long debate again - the short story is that we have zero plans to offer any chat facilities other than Ventrilo and the profile IM boxes at any point in the future.


----------



## 161029

How much have I missed?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How much have I missed?


Not anything really. We haven't made any official announcements regarding this yet.


----------



## 161029

Oh...well...a bit disappointing but...I don't know what to say.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13192799*
> Oh...well...a bit disappointing but...I don't know what to say.


Once we're done and the public has it in their hands, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## 161029

I wonder what happened to the one month deadline/release...


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13200289*
> I wonder what happened to the one month deadline/release...


It wasn't finished or the quality of work was not of sufficient quality for OCN.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## 161029

Because it could become so much more awesome.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Plus, last time I was in the OCN unofficial vent, it was just a bunch of idiotic Americans, belching, shouting racist words and generally well... being a bunch of yokels. Wasn't the most intelligent place, but hey...


Hey hey hey... Don't get us all confused with Spec!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


1 Question.
Where is Admin? The top dawg...


Dear Admin









I haven't checked this in awhile. How's progress?

Add: OCN chat sucked. First time I went there, it was meh. The second time I went there, there were so much flaming that it was worst than watching the Jerry Springer show. Then it was gone and I was glad.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Dear Admin









I haven't checked this in awhile. How's progress?

Add: OCN chat sucked. First time I went there, it was meh. The second time I went there, there were so much flaming that it was worst than watching the Jerry Springer show. Then it was gone and I was glad.


Agreed.


----------



## 161029

I'm probably going to come here everyday and post these two words...

Progress Check!
But probably with a period or without anything.
















Edit: Lol at the letter to admin.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


You do realise that will be a video of me strapped to a chair in admins basement right ? lol


I betcha its the otherway around, you have admin strapped in your basement and hes furiously coding like its going outta style.


----------



## Krusher33

I think he's saying that admin doesn't do much of the programming... just the managing.


----------



## 161029

Progress Check. Any update? It's been 3 weeks. I'm starting to think this project has been abandoned.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Progress Check. Any update? It's been 3 weeks. I'm starting to think this project has been abandoned.


Two ways to implement an ENTIRELY new system. Overnight, constantly fixing the errors, causing headaches system wide and making the entire experience unpleasant. OR, plenty of time to think out the new system, write it, test it, and keep confirming that there are NO bugs, and the roll out of the new system is seamless.

OCN has chosen the second, as per my opinion.


----------



## zodac

It's been longer than 3 weeks, and it hasn't been abandonded.


----------



## pjBSOD

I haven't checked up on this in quite some time, any recent news on its progress of completion?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I haven't checked up on this in quite some time, any recent news on its progress of completion?


We're getting closer.

I can't say much, but we're closer than we ever have been in the past. I don't mean that because we've been working on it for so long, but because we have a tangible goal set and it's within our reach.

There will be updated information once it is available.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13691895*
> I haven't checked up on this in quite some time, any recent news on its progress of completion?


Just to give a rough idea of where we are along the line, major technical hurdles are almost all cleared - the core functionality and almost all of the extra functionality (things like [email protected] postbits, signature badges, etc) are essentially done (or very close to it). Our recent developments have been on little details like refining postbit and user profile design. We are close


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Creeping closer...


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13695350*
> Just to give a rough idea of where we are along the line, major technical hurdles are almost all cleared - the core functionality and almost all of the extra functionality (things like [email protected] postbits, signature badges, etc) are essentially done (or very close to it). Our recent developments have been on little details like refining postit and user profile design. We are close


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13695366*
> Creeping closer...


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## 161029

How much closer did we creep now? 3 meters?


----------



## 5prout

T'will be an exciting day when it's done.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

So ready...

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13695386*


That sir, is a picture representing male genitalia and you shall be banned immediately!


----------



## WoodiE

It's been nearly 1 1/2years since this was first announced (lol!!!) - anyone want to start taking bets as to when this "new system" will be released?


----------



## justarealguy

It's coming. Be patient. Believe me, we want the new system too but only when it is ready. It would really suck if the system came out and it was broken / missing some functionality / wasn't polished right and we lost a bunch of loyal users because of it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed, A good platform is only as good as the time and effort put into it.


----------



## Maximous

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## xdanisx

Does it still look like the original mock ups in the OP? Maybe updated mock ups could be provided if otherwise?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanisx;13803301*
> Does it still look like the original mock ups in the OP? Maybe updated mock ups could be provided if otherwise?


There have been some revisions, particularly in the postbit area, but you'll find that the general look and feel are much the same as the original mockups. I will see if we have some more recent ones available that can go public.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Win 7 snipping works wonders lol









Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## twisted5446

Pure awesome!!!


----------



## 161029

Patients young grasshopper, is the key to good kungfu...I mean a better Overclock.net.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13787367*
> It's coming. Be patient. Believe me, we want the new system too but only when it is ready. It would really suck if the system came out and it was broken / missing some functionality / wasn't polished right and we lost a bunch of loyal users because of it.


Is it a problem with server hosting? cause i get 500 errors all the time.


----------



## 161029

Me too.


----------



## cdoublejj

I know of a good company with solid data centers and had chance to meet the ceo in person. Nice company one project involved streaming HD to 100,000 clients at the same time, if that is any indicator on quality.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;13807860*
> Is it a problem with server hosting? cause i get 500 errors all the time.


I have no idea. I know that the 500 errors are database-related. I'm pretty sure the website overhaul will come with some new servers though







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;13807860*
> Is it a problem with server hosting? cause i get 500 errors all the time.


The problem is too many of you buggers doing to much at one time.

In the future, this won't be a problem, as the move to the new system will also bring about bigger and better servers. Then hopefully as close to 0 downtime as humanly possible.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13803887*
> There have been some revisions, particularly in the postbit area, but you'll find that the general look and feel are much the same as the original mockups. I will see if we have some more recent ones available that can go public.


Sweet deal.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;13807860*
> Is it a problem with server hosting? cause i get 500 errors all the time.


The 500 errors should be solved when we move over to the new platform and better servers. At this point in time the servers are having a harder time dealing with all the user requests on OCN.


----------



## cdoublejj

I think i tracked down the domain owner of overclock.com. any plans of snatching up such domains? Having overclock.com redirect here would be cool if you guys got it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

As far as domains are concerned we aren't gonna be changing/adding anything, at least in the near future.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;13815397*
> I think i tracked down the domain owner of overclock.com. any plans of snatching up such domains? Having overclock.com redirect here would be cool if you guys got it.


You should PM Chipp with that information. He'd be your best way to get in contact with admin.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*












I have one more thing to say about this picture.

"Balls to you, sir"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I have one more thing to say about this picture.

"Balls to you, sir"


Yogscast


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

So when are we getting it?


----------



## FXTOi7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+*


So when are we getting it?


lol.. looked at OP, 2009. great.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+*


So when are we getting it?


When it done









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


lol.. looked at OP, 2009. great.


I can't say much, but it'll be out in less time than it took to make Duke Nukem Forever (if that makes you feel any better







)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


When it done









I can't say much, but it'll be out in less time than it took to make Duke Nukem Forever (if that makes you feel any better







)


So that means it will be done before 2024. Well, it's better than complete uncertainty I guess.

In all honesty, the upgrade looks great, but I'm more than happy to wait with OCN as it is currently until the update actually is ready. It's also better than OCN moving to a new platform that isn't entirely ready.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's exactly how we feel. We don't want to force something on you guys that is unfinished, buggy, or overall a pain to use.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's exactly how we feel. We don't want to force something on you guys that is unfinished, buggy, or overall a pain to use.


I just don't get why you announce something that far off, and then since then just keep saying its coming out soon. Two years is not soon...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


I just don't get why you announce something that far off, and then since then just keep saying its coming out soon. Two years is not soon...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


two years can be "soon" in the grand scheme of things. To be fair, as the saying goes; "Good things come to those who wait."

In all honesty though, the project wasn't meant to take this long. We could just stick to a deadline and release a half-finished and buggy platform though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


I just don't get why you announce something that far off, and then since then just keep saying its coming out soon. Two years is not soon...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That depends on the scale you use.

Is there anything new that can be divulged? :3

With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## 161029

how close are you two finished? 100% scale. I'm guessing 70%.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13953361*
> Is there anything new that can be divulged? :3


Not yet. There will be updates with more info as soon as we can share it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13954339*
> how close are you two finished? 100% scale. I'm guessing 70%.


2000%, Obviously.









OCN is ever-evolving, so we're never quiet _finished_


----------



## 161029

Makes sense.


----------



## mega_option101

I hope that the location flags are still going to be included







I loveeee those


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;13958808*
> I hope that the location flags are still going to be included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loveeee those


What are these flags you speak of?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13953349*
> two years can be "soon" in the grand scheme of things. To be fair, as the saying goes; "*Good things come to those who wait*."
> 
> In all honesty though, the project wasn't meant to take this long. We could just stick to a deadline and release a half-finished and buggy platform though.


I've waited long enough!
















Who exactly is creating the new site? Company, person?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanisx;13983701*
> What are these flags you speak of?
> 
> I've waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly is creating the new site? Company, person?


I think its http://www.huddler.com/


----------



## Blitz6804

I just heard it rumored elsewhere that we will be going to a WYSIWYG interface exclusively. I found this thread to check, and it turns out it is true!









I hate WYSIWYG text inputs.









If not BBCode, is it possible to implement HTML? LaTeX? Some other code system? I do not use my mouse most of the time, and to have to use it to control formatting would be annoying.

Not to mention I far prefer to see any of these when typing*:
Quote:


> _This text is italicized_
> or
> _This text is italicized_
> or
> \emph{This text is italicized}


as compared to
Quote:


> _This text is italicized_


*This is BBCode, HTML, and LaTeX, respectively.


----------



## 161029

Are we there yet?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14017043*
> I just heard it rumored elsewhere that we will be going to a WYSIWYG interface exclusively. I found this thread to check, and it turns out it is true!


It's not. While that's what's stated in the OP, Chipp posted in the Suggestions forum a while back that we would have BBCode too.


----------



## cdoublejj

i want a way to track my recent posts with out having to navigate to one of my threads click my name and view my profile then recent posts. on other fprums i use your name at the top is a link to your profile on OCN it's just text.


----------



## 161029

Customizable Quick Links so you can put in whatever you want.


----------



## cdoublejj

atm on certain threads i drag a link into my bookmarks bar it;s still not enough to keep track of things.


----------



## 161029

That must be a pain. I can't imagine doing that every day. I would have to add them and then remove them, then keep on doing that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;14017164*
> i want a way to track my recent posts with out having to navigate to one of my threads click my name and view my profile then recent posts. on other fprums i use your name at the top is a link to your profile on OCN it's just text.


I believe in the Quick Links drop down menu up top (on the same bar as the User CP) you can click on 'My Profile'. Just a shortcut









With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## justarealguy

Set your profile to auto subscribe to posts, that way your user CP will have all the updated threads.


----------



## 161029

But then you'd have to go through your subscribed threads list and delete any subscription you don't want.


----------



## justarealguy

Yeah, so? Don't you want to participate in the discussions? The new ones come up, the old ones are hidden.


----------



## 161029

I just like to go and click suscribe instead of deleting every single one I don't want on my list.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I just like to go and click suscribe instead of deleting every single one I don't want on my list.


You don't see all the old threads in the User CP. My subscriptions folder has tons of threads in, but most of them are long since dead so I never see or hear anything from them.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


You don't see all the old threads in the User CP. My subscriptions folder has tons of threads in, but most of them are long since dead so I never see or hear anything from them.


This. They only appear in the main User CP window when there's a new post, but otherwise drop to the bottom of the list in the subscribed threads section. 
I subscribe to every thread that I post in, just because I always forget to subscribe to the threads I like!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This. They only appear in the main User CP window when there's a new post, but otherwise drop to the bottom of the list in the subscribed threads section. 
I subscribe to every thread that I post in, just because I always forget to subscribe to the threads I like!


Same.


----------



## De-Zant

Auto subscription is the way to go


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Auto subscription is the way to go



















When I said that I subscribe to every thread, I meant that I use auto-subscription. Not sure if that's what Dilyn meant.


----------



## Dilyn

Auto subscribe is the only way to survive on the Internet!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Auto subscribe is the only way to survive on the Internet!


Very true lol.


----------



## Domino

<3 Mods.

I wonder if we could get updates on the progress on the main page? Have things such as: Build 1034 - Change log - Date. Would be kewl to know the progress of this. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## xdanisx

This may have been asked before, but why exactly has this been delayed so much? I know the estimate of 2-4 months was only a rough estimate, but that's still a huge undershot.

Money problems maybe?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

It's been delayed so much because we want everything to work properly and look right from the beginning; would you rather we launch an incomplete setup and have many instances of site downtime to fix bugs/features?


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It's been delayed so much because we want everything to work properly and look right from the beginning; would you rather we launch an incomplete setup and have many instances of site downtime to fix bugs/features?










I didn't mention site downtime is what I look for in a forum?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


I didn't mention site downtime is what I look for in a forum?


yes, two methods of launch, incomplete with little testing, or rigorous testing, takes forever, but a beautiful polished final product


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


yes, two methods of launch, incomplete with little testing, or rigorous testing, takes forever, but a beautiful polished final product










The disadvantage of this method is that you get people ragin' at the smallest bugs or mistakes.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


The disadvantage of this method is that you get people ragin' at the smallest bugs or mistakes.










hopefully people dont expect perfect, cause there are no better testers then the public, but by this method chances complete downtime is minimized, little stuff can be fixed as we go, provided anything was missed


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


hopefully people dont expect perfect, cause there are no better testers then the public, but by this method chances complete downtime is minimized, little stuff can be fixed as we go, provided anything was missed










I don't think people will expect perfect to be honest. Anyway, I don't mind waiting, there's not exactly anything wrong with OCN at the moment, although I'm still looking forward to the update.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Patience is a virtue and it will not go un-rewarded


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe this should've been announced a little closer to the actual release









With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14126180*
> Maybe this should've been announced a little closer to the actual release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With love from my iPhone 4


There was a time when we thought the release would have been sooner, however due to additions, testing etc, the goal posts had to be moved. This is not uncommon with large developments.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Vaporware.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14127058*
> Vaporware.


Yep... We're on one of those semi-firm-but-overall-really-squishy 17 year +/-20 release cycles.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14127377*
> Yep... We're on one of those semi-firm-but-overall-really-squishy *17* year *+/-20* release cycles.












It should've been released three years ago!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14127377*
> Yep... We're on one of those semi-firm-but-overall-really-squishy 17 year +/-20 release cycles.


This actually made me chuckle.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14127377*
> Yep... We're on one of those semi-firm-but-overall-really-squishy 17 year +/-20 release cycles.


hahahaha the duke nukem of forums


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

At my age the future is now .. so we begin to build the next future ... Dagnabit .... that was yesterday ..... or last week ...... Ohhhh well I can waite a little longer....

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm sure admin is just ironing out the kinks in the system before making the full transition.







The wait will be WELL worth it judging by those screenshots.

My guess, is that he's probably trying to get rid of these darn 500 errors.







I'm sure with the new system in place, the site will likely be a LOT more stable.

All in all, a big site like this, and such a HUGE transformation takes time. Not to mention they probably want as little downtime as possible to make the switch. It's got to be PERFECT before its implemented. It'll come in due time.


----------



## Mygaffer

I tend to think things work pretty well as is and why change what isn't broken. That being said some of the things sound good, so I'll take a wait and see attitude.


----------



## tha d0ctor

wow nearly 2 years in the making, should be well worth it!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


wow nearly 2 years in the making, should be well worth it!


Let's hope so


----------



## Trippen Out

i saw the date of the first post. shouldnt this thread be closed because of the no thread necro deal ive seen mods close other threads for ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*


i saw the date of the first post. shouldnt this thread be closed because of the no thread necro deal ive seen mods close other threads for ?


No, as updates on the project have been posted


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, as updates on the project have been posted











what project. there are way to many post in this thread to do a review. maybe the admin would mind updating the first post with all the updates and new news ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*


what project. there are way to many post in this thread to do a review. maybe the admin would mind updating the first post with all the updates and new news ?


For this Project (IE: the new OCN.)

Don't worry, when a solid update is available everyone will know.


----------



## Ellis

I actually had a dream that I logged on to OCN to find that it had been updated overnight. Sadly, this wasn't true in real life.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14228211*
> I actually had a dream that I logged on to OCN to find that it had been updated overnight. Sadly, this wasn't true in real life.












You're one of my brothers


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14228276*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of my brothers


----------



## Chipp

It has been quite a while since we posted any real news here, so I wanted to offer a new teaser.









What I've attached to this post is a screenshot of a real, mostly-working test build of the new site - we are well beyond the point of simple visual mockups. Yes, the data you see there is quite old. It is nice and predictable for testing, though. Enjoy, more news soon.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


It has been quite a while since we posted any real news here, so I wanted to offer a new teaser.









What I've attached to this post is a screenshot of a real, mostly-working test build of the new site - we are well beyond the point of simple visual mockups. Yes, the data you see there is quite old. It is nice and predictable for testing, though. Enjoy, more news soon.










A nice clean, easy to read design. I like it.


----------



## Sin100

Looking good, you guys are in for a treat!


----------



## De-Zant

Is that nice cold color scheme for the whole forum? If so, I like it.

Also. That's a nice little snippet to tease us with. Cmon. It only shows a listing of some forum sections.. We can't see what threads and posts look like. :C


----------



## shnur

Ohhhh I'm excited


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


It has been quite a while since we posted any real news here, so I wanted to offer a new teaser.









What I've attached to this post is a screenshot of a real, mostly-working test build of the new site - we are well beyond the point of simple visual mockups. Yes, the data you see there is quite old. It is nice and predictable for testing, though. Enjoy, more news soon.










Soon. So 1 year from now? Kidding.

Nice to see a nice new look. I REALLY like the font.

I'd also like to know who decided to leave this world and take the red pill if it wasn't Chipp.


----------



## rocstar96

Oh God, When will this be released? I've been lurking around on other forums, they've got a sweet design.

Cant wait for this thing!


----------



## 161029

Oh my fudging god. That's beautiful. C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon. Get this thing out [email protected]#$*%&[email protected]#$*&@#$


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Oh God, When will this be released? I've been lurking around on other forums, they've got a sweet design.

Cant wait for this thing!


Soon... we can only give that answer, "soon". How soon is up to you, though.


----------



## Cheeze You

Looks awesome and sounds awesome, can't wait!!


----------



## Anton338

Thanks for the update









I'm giddy as a schoolgirl. Can't wait!


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;14374373*
> Soon... we can only give that answer, "soon". How soon is up to you, though.


12 mos.?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14376219*
> 12 mos.?


I don't it's quite THAT far off, but... yeah, sure, I suppose that's a valid guess.


----------



## pjBSOD

It feels good being a member of OCN before a big change like this. Brings a fuzzy feeling.

What's the forum software going to be when the change comes? I was told it's not going to be vBulletin anymore.

I'm sad. vB is my favorite forum software


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14376249*
> It feels good being a member of OCN before a big change like this. Brings a fuzzy feeling.
> 
> What's the forum software going to be when the change comes? I was told it's not going to be vBulletin anymore.
> 
> I'm sad. vB is my favorite forum software


Nope, vBulletin won't be used anymore.
I forgot the name of the new system even though I was told about it like 3 times already


----------



## rocstar96

Why? Does vB suck?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14376996*
> Why? Does vB suck?


VB, for a forum of our scale; is a rather stagnate platform for development of new features, as well as being very archaic in many ways.

Common features on OCN that users are used to (like Postbits, and sig badges) are intricate hacks that have been implemented and have to be carefully watched over whenever we apply something new, in case they go hay wire.

Furthermore, the entire Editorial Department (Editors and what they do) is one, larger hack, that VB was never intended to full-fill.

On the other hand, the new platform will come with better dedicated hardware, a dedicated development team, and less hassle for the staff as a whole, as well as for the users.
At the end of the day, the transition will be like moving from Windows XP (Tried and true) to Windows 7 (New UI, many under the hood changes; but at the end of the day, 99.9% compatible with what you know and love.)


----------



## 161029

^Win.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14377194*
> VB, for a forum of our scale; is a rather stagnate platform for development of new features, as well as being very archaic in many ways.
> 
> Common features on OCN that users are used to (like Postbits, and sig badges) are intricate hacks that have been implemented and have to be carefully watched over whenever we apply something new, in case they go hay wire.
> 
> Furthermore, the entire Editorial Department (Editors and what they do) is one, larger hack, that VB was never intended to full-fill.
> 
> On the other hand, the new platform will come with better dedicated hardware, a dedicated development team, and less hassle for the staff as a whole, as well as for the users.
> At the end of the day, the transition will be like moving from Windows XP (Tried and true) to Windows 7 (New UI, many under the hood changes; but at the end of the day, 99.9% compatible with what you know and love.)












But yeah, I know what you mean with vBulletin. You can only tweak it so much before it gets too much and you need to move to a new platform. I've seen other forums do the same thing.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14376996*
> Why? Does vB suck?


vB does not suck by any means.







It is a very good platform for discussion forums, and has worked well for us for many years. Part of the site 'growing up' though, is moving from a generic platform like vBulletin to something smaller, more agile, and most importantly, significantly more custom-tailored to our needs.


----------



## 161029

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14377194*
> VB, for a forum of our scale; is a rather stagnate platform for development of new features, as well as being very archaic in many ways.
> 
> Common features on OCN that users are used to (like Postbits, and sig badges) are intricate hacks that have been implemented and have to be carefully watched over whenever we apply something new, in case they go hay wire.
> 
> Furthermore, the entire Editorial Department (Editors and what they do) is one, larger hack, that VB was never intended to full-fill.
> 
> On the other hand, the new platform will come with better dedicated hardware, a dedicated development team, and less hassle for the staff as a whole, as well as for the users.
> At the end of the day, the transition will be like moving from Windows XP (Tried and true) to Windows 7 (New UI, many under the hood changes; but at the end of the day, 99.9% compatible with what you know and love.)


I love you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14379632*
> I love you.


----------



## De-Zant

So, from what I understand, the new platform is (at least partly) developed for OCN? (instead of being a general forum platform you guys just utilize) Or?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So, from what I understand, the new platform is (at least partly) developed for OCN? (instead of being a general forum platform you guys just utilize) Or?


You're correct - partial development of the forums themselves, with major custom features (RigBuilder) integrated in.


----------



## De-Zant

Sounds good.









Do we still have fixed view based resolution scaling (at least as an option)?


----------



## PCWIZMTL

How to make OCN even more epic, tough but from the looks of things, it will be accomplished!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14381104*
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we still have fixed view based resolution scaling (at least as an option)?


There is no longer a switchable skin in the fixed/variable width sense like we have now, but page width scales much more dynamically (minimum width of around 900px, expanding out to just over 1200px). We want to be somewhat careful of expanding the width too far, because it takes nice compact paragraphs and expands them out into very long single or double line text segments, which can be much harder to read.


----------



## De-Zant

So let me get this straight. It's like wide view, but is limited to 900-1200 pixels wide?

That sounds... even better than fixed/wide only.


----------



## narmour

The rig builder looks awesome fair play. I'm sure the team won't disappoint, no doubt the changes won't suit everyone but progress is much more important.

I look forward to the end results.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So let me get this straight. It's like wide view, but is limited to 900-1200 pixels wide?

That sounds... even better than fixed/wide only.


Right. Minimum width is 900px (smaller than that, you get a horizontal scroll bar) and max width is right around 1200px (larger than that, the site just stops expanding wider) - anything in between dynamically scales.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Right. Minimum width is 900px (smaller than that, you get a horizontal scroll bar) and max width is right around 1200px (larger than that, the site just stops expanding wider) - anything in between dynamically scales.


This is what I always wanted from the resolution scaling tbh. I'm sure it'll work great.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


This is what I always wanted from the resolution scaling tbh. I'm sure it'll work great.










To give you an easy idea of that size, our currect "Fixed" view has User section & post sections adding up to 950px wide.

So this will allow you to go just a bit smaller (which works out better for those 1024x*** guys using Netbooks) as well as giving us a better ability manage and format content.


----------



## Ellis

Wait, so I'll have a horizontal scroll bar on my 1024x768 laptop?

Meh, sounds like it'll be worth it if the pages look awesome on my proper PC.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Wait, so I'll have a horizontal scroll bar on my 1024x768 laptop?

Meh, sounds like it'll be worth it if the pages look awesome on my proper PC.


Yes, but it'll help things look nicer. It'd be no different than viewing the forums as they are now (in fixed mode) as far as the scroll bar is concerned.


----------



## De-Zant

^wait. From what I understand, he won't have a scroll bar there because he has enough pixels to display 1024 wide content, while it only requires a scroll bar below 900 wide.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^wait. From what I understand, he won't have a scroll bar there because he has enough pixels to display 1024 wide content, while it only requires a scroll bar below 900 wide.












I was thinking it was 900 pixels wide, not 900 high.

Alright, move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^wait. From what I understand, he won't have a scroll bar there because he has enough pixels to display 1024 wide content, while it only requires a scroll bar below 900 wide.


Actually, yeah, you're correct.

I was thinking of portrait tablets where the width is actually 768 and the height is 1024.

On Landscape displays; 1024 = Pixels Wide


----------



## frickfrock999

So....

Need a beta tester?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


So....

Need a beta tester?










We're gradually expanding the test group as we inch nearer and nearer to having all major bugs patched up. Once the entire staff is in and reasonably comfortable, we'll almost certainly expand the test group to include a small selection of regular members, too. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


We're gradually expanding the test group as we inch nearer and nearer to having all major bugs patched up. Once the entire staff is in and reasonably comfortable, we'll almost certainly expand the test group to include a small selection of regular members, too. *Keep your eyes open.*










I am never going to sleep again.


----------



## tjwurzburger

Looks like I'm a little late to the game, but then again I'm a fairly new member of your fine community. I'm also a software developer, with a lot of experience in the web dev space. If you need any help in that regard for your project, please let me know. My favorite niche domain is mid-tier/back-end (e.g. web services), but I'm flexible. Oh, and I'm thinking gratis, not contract.









For a peek at my public CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/jwurzburger.

Best wishes,
Joe


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


VB, for a forum of our scale; is a rather stagnate platform for development of new features, as well as being very archaic in many ways.

Common features on OCN that users are used to (like Postbits, and sig badges) are intricate hacks that have been implemented and have to be carefully watched over whenever we apply something new, in case they go hay wire.

Furthermore, the entire Editorial Department (Editors and what they do) is one, larger hack, that VB was never intended to full-fill.

On the other hand, the new platform will come with better dedicated hardware, a dedicated development team, and less hassle for the staff as a whole, as well as for the users. 
At the end of the day, the transition will be like moving from Windows XP (Tried and true) to Windows 7 (New UI, many under the hood changes; but at the end of the day, 99.9% compatible with what you know and love.)


Cool, So what forum software will we use?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Cool, So what forum software will we use?


The power of imagination.

Right now we have a semi-firm-but-overall-squishy 17 Year +/-20 Year(s) development time right now, and we're trying to figure out how to implement an e-Chip into the brains of OCN users so that they will just be able to think with the power of Google & Overclock.net at their hands.

So far, the Ulti-WiFi protocol needs to be ratified so we'll be able to extend Overclock.net centralized WiFi across the Earth and all the way to the moon.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The power of imagination.

Right now we have a semi-firm-but-overall-squishy 17 Year +/-20 Year(s) development time right now, and we're trying to figure out how to implement an e-Chip into the brains of OCN users so that they will just be able to think with the power of Google & Overclock.net at their hands.

So far, the Ulti-WiFi protocol needs to be ratified so we'll be able to extend Overclock.net centralized WiFi across the Earth and all the way to the moon.












So basically, you're attempting to achieve not only world domination, but also moon domination?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*











So basically, you're attempting to achieve not only world domination, but also moon domination?


Well, we already colonized the moon. We just have not opened it to public beta testing.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well, we already colonized the moon. We just have not opened it to public beta testing.


Why didn't I get invited to the closed beta


----------



## De-Zant

You mean, we still don't get Overclock.net centralized WiFi in mars? :C

That's a let down.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Why didn't I get invited to the closed beta










We have genetically engineered; and grown in space, super-humans. They'll be the new Moderators of the future. Harder, Better, Stronger, Faster, with 30% more uptime, and 70% less downtime.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You mean, we still don't get Overclock.net centralized WiFi in mars? :C

That's a let down.


Closed Alpha right now.


----------



## De-Zant

Can I has invites please?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Can I has invites please?


You'll need to pass or rigorous testing requirements. You'll also have to be able to survive on 37% less oxygen than what Earth offers.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We have genetically engineered; and grown in space, super-humans. They'll be the new Moderators of the future. Harder, Better, Stronger, Faster, with 30% more uptime, and 70% less downtime.

Closed Alpha right now.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Can I has invites please?


This.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You'll need to pass or rigorous testing requirements. You'll also have to be able to survive on 37% less oxygen than what Earth offers.


That's not a huge issue for me. Where can I sign up?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That's not a huge issue for me. Where can I sign up?


That's stage 1 of our rigorous testing environment. You'll have to find the sign up location.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14384506*
> We have genetically engineered; and grown in space, super-humans. They'll be the new Moderators of the future. Harder, Better, Stronger, Faster, with 30% more uptime, and 70% less downtime.


Will they be less biased and more equal with their punishments?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14384591*
> You'll need to pass or rigorous testing requirements. You'll also have to be able to survive on 37% less oxygen than what Earth offers.


It seems you're talking about the future if idiots keep on destroying the environment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14384626*
> That's stage 1 of our rigorous testing environment. You'll have to find the sign up location.


Tell me or I'll eat you with ketchup.


----------



## rocstar96

I want to be a beta tester!


----------



## kcuestag

Alpha? Beta?

Where's my ticket to the moon? I've missed it!

Oh noes!


----------



## blupupher

So will we have this before the 2 year anniversary of the start of the thread?


----------



## PCCstudent

The only place I think needs work is the very top where new posts and news items are displayed.The worst thing would be if a forum that looks like it came out of a "cookie cutter" is the result.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


So will we have this before the 2 year anniversary of the start of the thread?


I can confidently say "yes" to that, but that is the closest we're going to get to discussing dates right now.


----------



## Dilyn

It would make a great birthday present...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I can confidently say "yes" to that, but that is the closest we're going to get to discussing dates right now.










That's actually closer than I thought, considering it's a definite thing.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very much look forward to the final build and release


----------



## Deeeebs

I second that. Even though I have not even been here a year yet... LOL


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Creeping closer...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*












How much close have we creeped now?


----------



## Dirkonis

I joined about a year after this topic was began, I can honestly say I love this forum though and the majority of the people here are awesome. Any direction towards a better place for us to hang and bs,enjoy our hobby and the people in it etc is a step in the right direction. I love it here and cannot wait to see it get even better.


----------



## 161029

^I recommend this site to anybody who wants to build a computer. I've tried other forums but this forum is the best. Lots of people who help you. They don't get impatient (at least from my experience) and explain some things by links, pictures, or just their own words so it's easier to understand.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


^I recommend this site to anybody who wants to build a computer. I've tried other forums but this forum is the best. Lots of people who help you. They don't get impatient (at least from my experience) and explain some things by links, pictures, or just their own words so it's easier to understand.


You haven't been around much then......









(I'm just a massive joker tonight







)

Seriously though, I







OCN. It's my home online. We do have some trolls here and there, but that's what happens when a site is this large. That's why us moderators have to take care of them.









Can't wait for the update. Hopefully it'll help make our job easier too (as moderators and editors).


----------



## Dilyn

When did you become a mod Pio


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


When did you become a mod Pio










May 5th.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh, I see. I was gone then. A belated congrats to you sir


----------



## 161029

There was a thread where (I think) Admin announced they needed new mods.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14444773*
> There was a thread where (I think) Admin announced they needed new mods.


And he was the only one that responded????


----------



## 161029

Nobody here saw it?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher;14447261*
> And he was the only one that responded????


Nope. There are ~25 of us new guys


----------



## 161029

There were quite a lot of open mod spots.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;14444732*
> May 5th.


I miss all the good parties....


----------



## 161029

We still have some beer left over. Want a bottle?


----------



## Deeeebs

Keg? no thanks prolly flat by now... Budlight? Should still be within he 180 days of freshness... Anything stronger like Jager? Whiskey?


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14447551*
> Nope. There are ~25 of us new guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14447560*
> There were quite a lot of open mod spots.


I was kidding...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher;14448777*
> I was kidding...


*pshhhahhh*

That was the sound of it flying over my head


----------



## De-Zant

Oh, I forgot to ask. Is avatar size still the same or has it changed?


----------



## Ellis

Is rep staying? Of course it probably won't be exactly the same, but will there be some kind of similar system?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Is rep staying? Of course it probably won't be exactly the same, but will there be some kind of similar system?


Other than a minor relocation of where the 'Rep+" button sits, there should be no noticeable change in the system for users.


----------



## 161029

Awesome.


----------



## Citra

The future is stuck in 2009.

We need this faster!


----------



## De-Zant

^I don't think "within a few months" guaranteed is unreasonable.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


The future is stuck in 2009.

We need this faster!


Lol. Time is repeating itself just to annoy us.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Other than a minor relocation of where the 'Rep+" button sits, there should be no noticeable change in the system for users.










That's good, thanks for confirming.


----------



## rocstar96

The new forum should have a chat feature bar thingy in the bottom, that you can only chat added friends


----------



## 161029

^Would be interesting if it would also add your email contacts if it works with Google Chat and such.

Would have been cool to have thread chats but that would ruin the point of a thread.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14650559*
> The new forum should have a chat feature bar thingy in the bottom, that you can only chat added friends


suggest it in the suggestions forum. Although public chat we had years ago.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;14654193*
> suggest it in the suggestions forum. Although public chat we had years ago.


I might get flamed D:


----------



## runeazn

if it isnt near the quote im fine, I thanked like 10 people of the 15 quotes i wanted to make at xda forums


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14650559*
> The new forum should have a chat feature bar thingy in the bottom, that you can only chat added friends


Hmmm, depends on how the system were implemented. I've been on a forum that had, let's say, ~50-70 times less traffic and had a chatbox, where anyone could post.
It was reeeeaaaaaally laggy; the logs had to be pruned very often and the darn thing made a considerable impact on the responsiveness of the boards themselves.
Of course, I guess it all depends on the resources allocated to the site, but I doubt even OCN could cope with that, especially considering the traffic. Allowing chats only between friends COULD be the solution... But that would pretty much only result in a crappy browser-based IM, since a single user would be forced to switch between, like, 5 different chats, if he wanted to converse with several friends at once.
Oh well. Perhaps I'm overthinking this. Make that an official suggestion and the entire userbase will assist in polishing it, if deemed acceptable


----------



## justarealguy

Chat has been discussed, implemented and removed on several occasions. I suggest you search for Chipp's posts regarding this issue as he makes the official stance very clear.


----------



## rocstar96

Aww man.


----------



## Ellis

Do us mere mortal users still have the same PM storage limit with the new platform?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14788566*
> Do us mere mortal users still have the same PM storage limit with the new platform?


All users, even mere mortals, will have unlimited PM storage.


----------



## Dilyn

You mean I worked so hard to get my 250 rep for NO REASON now??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14788636*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I worked so hard to get my 250 rep for NO REASON now??


You get an Overclocked account with 250 REP which gives you an email and a custom user title as well.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14788708*
> You get an Overclocked account with 250 REP which gives you an email and a custom user title as well.


I should check that email more often.
As in, start checking because I've never used it.

I do like the custom title though :3


----------



## zodac

The custom user title and black name were worth more than the extra PM space to me.


----------



## Dilyn

I'll trade you Mr. Blue Name


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14788622*
> All users, even mere mortals, will have unlimited PM storage.


Yay


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Chipp, you made Ellis happy


----------



## Sin100

Overclocked accounts will most likely carry more perks with the new system


----------



## Ellis

Enterprise, you're right there. I'm getting fed up of constantly deleting PMs to save space.









My computer's being stupid and won't connect to WiFi, so I'm posting from my phone, which made me wonder, what's going to happen with accessing OCN from phones?

Oh, and will overclocked accounts still work the same way, being free to people with 250 rep and who've been a member over a year?

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 161029

Awesome. Now we don't have to clean out our inbox every once in a while.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14795324*
> Enterprise, you're right there. I'm getting fed up of constantly deleting PMs to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer's being stupid and won't connect to WiFi, so I'm posting from my phone, which made me wonder, what's going to happen with accessing OCN from phones?
> 
> Oh, and will overclocked accounts still work the same way, being free to people with 250 rep and who've been a member over a year?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


We will get to keep Tapatalk support - no change there. Down the road, there are solid plans for a mobile skin of the site for those who either don't like Tapatalk, prefer working out of a web browser, or are on a device Tapatalk does not have an application for.

Overclocked accounts will still work the same way, and will almost certainly see some expanded perks.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14795989*
> We will get to keep Tapatalk support - no change there. Down the road, there are solid plans for a mobile skin of the site for those who either don't like Tapatalk, prefer working out of a web browser, or are on a device Tapatalk does not have an application for.
> 
> Overclocked accounts will still work the same way, and will almost certainly see some expanded perks.


Yay Tapatalk









Expanded perks, you say? Maybe it's time I actually bothered earning some rep so I get to 250 at last.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;14795169*
> Overclocked accounts will most likely carry more perks with the new system


That is great news


----------



## Chipp

Is it teaser time again, already? Might you be interested in knowing how the new private message interface looks?

(It looks like I somehow managed to select all the smilies when I took the screenshot - please pardon that highlighting)


----------



## jjsoviet

I love it. It's cleaner to look at.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Is it teaser time again, already? Might you be interested in knowing how the new private message interface looks?

(It looks like I somehow managed to select all the smilies when I took the screenshot - please pardon that highlighting)


does it only look like that if you use a shiny magical highly innovative mac?

hehe

and somewhat more importantly....just noticed my name is not black.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


does it only look like that if you use a shiny magical highly innovative mac?

hehe

and somewhat more importantly....just noticed my name is not black.










Screenshot from IE9 on Windows attached, just for you.


----------



## zodac

Shame the boxes aren't rounded off in IE9.









Looking awesome though, if a little Facebook-ish.


----------



## reflex99

That's better

*sigh of relief*


----------



## jellis142

Me likey. I already use Safari, so the clean lines are a nice touch. I guess it's time to upgrade to Android/iOS, as WM6 doesn't exactly have much support anymore


----------



## reflex99

opera mobile on Android also gives you fancy rounded boxes like that


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Can't wait!


----------



## addersnake

Looks all awesome to be honest - do you have all the Beta Testers yet? If not I would like to offer myself I have tested for Microsoft, McAfee and others - so just incase you need anymore members feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dilyn

Chipp has clearly lost it, all hope for the new platform is lost.
Such a shame to see a good mind go


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14835599*
> Chipp has clearly lost it, all hope for the new platform is lost.
> Such a shame to see a good mind go


What makes you think it is really Chipp behind all of this?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its bigger than one man !


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;14838398*
> What makes you think it is really Chipp behind all of this?


Because Chipp is the best


----------



## Chipp

Want to help us beta test this new platform? Do you have time in the very immediate future (before Monday, September 19th) available to use a test version of the site, and offer your feedback?

If so, please do send an email to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username. I'll be picking 50 of the message-senders to reply to with information to access the sandbox, with some other information, too.

Get on it quickly if interested, don't miss out!


----------



## snelan

E-mail: Away!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

o noez! It's not going to be a secret anymoar!


----------



## Dilyn

I wonder if I'm working this weekend...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14859876*
> Want to help us beta test this new platform? Do you have time in the very immediate future (before Monday, September 19th) available to use a test version of the site, and offer your feedback?
> 
> If so, please do send an email to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username. I'll be picking 50 of the message-senders to reply to with information to access the sandbox, with some other information, too.
> 
> Get on it quickly if interested, don't miss out!


Sent. Pick me please.

Also, found this from Facebook so you know at least one person is using it.


----------



## Playapplepie

Sent mine too. I hope I made it!


----------



## audioxbliss

Sent as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;14859947*
> Sent. Pick me please.
> 
> Also, found this from Facebook so you know at least one person is using it.


Actually, two people are using it!


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14859876*
> Want to help us beta test this new platform? Do you have time in the very immediate future (before Monday, September 19th) available to use a test version of the site, and offer your feedback?
> 
> If so, please do send an email to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username. I'll be picking 50 of the message-senders to reply to with information to access the sandbox, with some other information, too.
> 
> Get on it quickly if interested, don't miss out!


In









Email sent


----------



## Kokin

Please take pictures and leak it for the rest of us!


----------



## sweffymo

E-mail sent.


----------



## shnur

Thanks to zodac for the twitter update!!!


----------



## mbudden

Sent.


----------



## jach11

Emailed. If u get 2 its because my internet lagged out. I also posted on facebook.


----------



## reflex99

noobz hehehehe


----------



## Jason4i7

Email sent


----------



## Skoobs

lorem ipsum like a boss lol

kind of looks like the new head-fi.org


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

I think the changes look great, Admin! Great stuff









The only thing I'm not so sure on is those images in the sig rig. I can imagine forums becoming quite cluttered with those.

Isn't the reason we don't have images in our sigs at the moment to avoid this?


----------



## snelan

Next up in the software news: A leaked OCN written completely in Chinese.


----------



## goodtobeking

sent


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Apparently I didn't get in. Oh well.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14860002*
> Please take pictures and leak it for the rest of us!


All in due time... I will admit those mockups from all those years ago still resemble it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14860954*
> Apparently I didn't get in. Oh well.


I believe chipp is still choosing people.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14860858*
> Next up in the software news: A leaked OCN written completely in Chinese.


LOL

As much as I'd like to test this, I'm not sure I have the time to do so with my studies being hard at the moment.


----------



## ChosenLord

Nice Looking forward to this!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Fresh meat !


----------



## 161029

Progress?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Progress?


Lots of it









There's normal users on the beta site, but these things do take time.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Progress?


Things are coming along _very_ well, trust me.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Lots of it









There's normal users on the beta site, but these things do take time.


Sure wish i was one of em! lol. Either way, glad to hear it's going well.


----------



## 161029

Where's the beta site?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Where's the beta site?


Closed Beta right now.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Where's the beta site?


Locked away in the Mines of Moria.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Ohhh I can't wait for this!


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Closed Beta right now.


When will it be open? Will it even be open?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I don't think the beta will be open, there maybe some more spots open up in the future but nothing is confimed, for most people OCN will be on vBullitin and then one day they will log in and we will be on the new platform


----------



## 161029

Well that's rather sudden. It'll be surprising but it'll be a great surprise.


----------



## rocstar96

Screenshots please


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Screenshots please


Your eyes cannot handle it!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Your eyes cannot handle it!










True story.


----------



## snelan

I was only active on the Beta for a short while, due to the business of life, but I will say that it will definitely be a huge upgrade. To compare, think of going from Windows XP to Windows 7. Both are usable, but Windows 7 is just a whole lot better!


----------



## 161029

Looking forward to it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Looking forward to it.


You should be! I know I am... I can't wait


----------



## frickfrock999

Place your bets folks, place your bets...


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I occasionally log on the beta just to see what has been fixed. It's incredibly how fast things have been going with the new platform.


----------



## rocstar96

Aww c'mon post some screens.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;15337187*
> Aww c'mon post some screens.


I cannot. I'm sure if they wanted the general forum that wasn't invited to see, they would have shown you by now


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I would be glad to see the new format come out. My main look into it is....have you had anyone do the beta test as an average joe with no knowledge into format or layouts navigate the new beta to see what may be questionable?

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;15337187*
> Aww c'mon post some screens.


This good enough?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;15337459*
> I would be glad to see the new format come out. My main look into it is....have you had anyone do the beta test as an average joe with no knowledge into format or layouts navigate the new beta to see what may be questionable?
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on...


Don't you worry, it is much more user friendly than VB


----------



## Mr.Pie

will there be a mobile version or a tapatalk/equivalent version when the new OCN comes out?


----------



## 161029

Lol. It just looks like you took one of the pictures from the OP and covered it up. Anyways, the ones on the OP should give you a hint about what the site looks like.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15339713*
> Lol. It just looks like you took one of the pictures from the OP and covered it up. Anyways, the ones on the OP should give you a hint about what the site looks like.


I can guarantee you that is from the real deal


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15339699*
> will there be a mobile version or a tapatalk/equivalent version when the new OCN comes out?


Tapatalk support is being kept and the team wil be working on a mobile version of the site in the future


----------



## ENTERPRISE

You guys will love the new platform


----------



## shnur

Too much teasing.... I want it already


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Too much teasing.... I want it already










Patience is a virtue


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Patience is a virtue










Patience young padewon.









Sorry, just watched Star Wars again the last few days.


----------



## 161029

I feel as if I've awakened this monster of a thread from a deep slumber.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I feel as if I've awakened this monster of a thread from a deep slumber.


lol, I'm hoping it'll become more relevant soon


----------



## 161029

It seems like this monster isn't going to bed soon.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Nah, its not real, just a myth set up by the staff of ocn. oh wait...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


Nah, its not real, just a myth set up by the staff of ocn. oh wait...


You weren't supposed to tell them that!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


You weren't supposed to tell them that!










That's right!
Halloween is just around the corner you know.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


You weren't supposed to tell them that!










Oh to soon?!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


Oh to soon?!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*












IM SORRY I THOUGHT it was made public that there was no future and we were just stringing them along for giggles!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


IM SORRY I THOUGHT it was made public that there was no future and we were just stringing them along for giggles!


...

I was half way through photoshopping a fake mockup too


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


...

I was half way through photoshopping a fake mockup too










i suppose its not to late! i mean honestly how many members check this thread?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


i suppose its not to late! i mean honestly how many members check this thread?


Lots if I post it


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Lots if I post it










You mean like this?! IM not afraid to post the new official ocn color scheme!

Although the new ads are really starting to annoy me, so many of them!

Oh but we can ban people now!


----------



## jackeyjoe

See? Heaps of people are viewing now


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


See? Heaps of people are viewing now










oh jeez but one of them might of done a screen grab and if i take it down ill be stoned! oh's noes!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


oh jeez but one of them might of done a screen grab and if i take it down ill be stoned! oh's noes!


Good going. Now the entire forum is going to know what the future looks like.









You have RUINED the space / time continuum.


----------



## Sethy666

Oh, you wacky mods


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Oh, you wacky mods










He's not one of us!!! Get him guys!!!!


----------



## Ellis

I lol'd hard at the mockups.









Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


He's not one of us!!! Get him guys!!!!



















My cover is blown!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I lol'd hard at the mockups.









Sent from my HTC HD2


This is srsbsns









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*









My cover is blown!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


You mean like this?! IM not afraid to post the new official ocn color scheme!

Although the new ads are really starting to annoy me, so many of them!

Oh but we can ban people now!











You are banned from the new platform


----------



## 161029

Lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Good going. Now the entire forum is going to know what the future looks like.









You have RUINED the space / time continuum.










I'm wondering why there's no black hole yet. Why won't the universe divide by 0?!?!??!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am on OTHER OCN right now
















Yeah it is awesome. By awesome I mean there are no 500 errors no matter what the mods do.... Sadly it will be down later tonight for some reason. I r sad.

Oh and the new OCN is runni- *gets shot*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It was so good to shoot you Xeb.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I'm sad enterprise shot him first, I wasted all my time and money travelling to the US... on admins word too


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;15364225*
> *USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;15365206*
> You are banned from the new platform


Thats fine, it was hurting my eyes anyways.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;15368090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine, it was hurting my eyes anyways.


Yes, you will be able to enjoy the no longer existing vBulletin platform.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;15366376*
> It was so good to shoot you Xeb.


What knife*I*mean*gun*?


----------



## BWG

Are we there yet?

Where is the leaked url?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15370710*
> Are we there yet?
> 
> Where is the leaked url?


It's at superawesomebeta.overclock.net.

You just need to install the special piece of Software to use it.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15370832*
> You just need to install the special piece of Software to use it.


It's called a web browser.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15370832*
> It's at superawesomebeta.overclock.net.
> 
> You just need to install the special piece of Software to use it.


Sadface


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;15370890*
> Sadface












Unfortunately, you can't open the Floodgates for everyone to use the shiny new toys, otherwise we'd never be able to track all of the bugs and issues. Don't worry though, everyone will get to use the new platform once it's out, and everyone should like it.


----------



## 161029

And that will be...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15371142*
> And that will be...


I'm going to go ahead and pull a Guild Wars.

WHEN IT'S FINISHED


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15371142*
> And that will be...


It's coming soon


----------



## BWG

I wanted to see a live link that you could track the tool's that actually clicked it.


----------



## NoGuru

I haven't logged into the new one in a while. Gotta go see how it going.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


Originally Posted by Sethy666 
USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST











At last, Ive done something worthy of the ban hammer


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe I'll actually start following it when I finish writing my speech


----------



## Doodlebro

Dude get this ish done I jumped out of my pants when I saw those screenies. Errrmerrrrgerrrrrrrr.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Personally cannot stand the new one.


----------



## BWG

Is the future 500 proof goodness?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## csm725

It's supposed to be much stabler, and the stability and speed of new OCN is a big factor in the switch.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15387019*
> Is the future 500 proof goodness?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


Enhanced Features, More Stable, Faster, and overall a better experience. That's what we're going for.


----------



## Chipp

New, full, screenshots of the final product are on the way soon.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;15389070*
> New, full, screenshots of the final product are on the way soon.


Do want.


----------



## 161029

Yuss! I had an hour worth of 500 server errors and I was refreshing the page every second.


----------



## BWG

That don't help, just walk away and come back in 5.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15392871*
> That don't help, just walk away and come back in 5.


Loliknow.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Is the future 500 proof goodness?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


For Sure !


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;15424892*
> For Sure !


That isn't the only other thing, there are lots of other very cool features being built into it(from the ground up, not tacked on like VB). If you guys give it a chance you'll love it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For sure, there will be many new things to look at and play with and in general a much more intuitive platform.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hopefully Chipp doesn't mind me releasing this
A little teaser of the marketplace 








Only OPs will see edit detail, bump listing and close listing. 
Posting will no longer bumps threads classifieds
No limit on image uploads, I have my whole worklog uploaded to the listing, all thumbnails are clickable to full size


----------



## Cavi

Ha! I was just about to bump the old old thread admin started about updating vBulletin. Then I saw a link to this thread. Read over the OP and was all "this is still 2 years old, I should bump this".

And it would seem it's still an active thread. And people are testing the new biuld or something now it seems?

Where have I been?!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Ha! I was just about to bump the old old thread admin started about updating vBulletin. Then I saw a link to this thread. Read over the OP and was all "this is still 2 years old, I should bump this".

And it would seem it's still an active thread. And people are testing the new biuld or something now it seems?

Where have I been?!


Yes. Our new OCN platform has been in development for sometime now. The staff have also been helping its development a long somewhat and we invited a bunch of the general community public to come in and bug test for us. I cannot say much but what I will say is that we are coming a long nicely and I think you will be pleased with the results. With everything there are some changes but they are easily to get used too.

Watch this space !


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;15434059*
> Ha! I was just about to bump the old old thread admin started about updating vBulletin. Then I saw a link to this thread. Read over the OP and was all "this is still 2 years old, I should bump this".
> 
> And it would seem it's still an active thread. And people are testing the new biuld or something now it seems?
> 
> Where have I been?!


Everywhere but here.


----------



## Dilyn

Loving the layout of the Marketplace there.


----------



## cky2k6

So far, bulldozer and and duke nukem forever have come out before the new platform. Can ocn beat cold fusion?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cky2k6;15467247*
> So far, bulldozer and and duke nukem forever have come out before the new platform. Can ocn beat cold fusion?


This has been in the design phase for a lot less than the duke, and a bit shorter than bulldozer. Trust me, it won't be another duke nukem


----------



## Dilyn

Lies, it's vaporware bros.


----------



## badatgames18

so only the people with a billion reps and alot of flames get to check out the beta?

if i change my picture to ocn flames.. that will count right?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I think we're close enough that letting anyone else into the beta is a moot point. We've all waited this long, haven't we?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


so only the people with a billion reps and alot of flames get to check out the beta?

if i change my picture to ocn flames.. that will count right?










No, not true.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15468130*
> if i change my picture to ocn flames.. that will count right?


Nope. Only reason I got into the beta was because I am secretly lovers with Chunky, but you didn't hear that from me.

In other news, I wish huddler was official OCN right now because reporting posts on here has been taking forever the past few days


----------



## csm725

+1. My spam senses have been tingling, yet what with it taking a million years to report each post, I gave up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15477088*
> +1. My spam senses have been tingling, yet what with it taking a million years to report each post, I gave up.


The report is logged instantly; you can close the tab after a couple of seconds. No need to wait for it to reload.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477098*
> The report is logged instantly; you can close the tab after a couple of seconds. No need to wait for it to reload.


So once I click report, I don't have to sit there waiting for the page to tell it vBulletin is having issues?


----------



## zodac

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477098*
> The report is logged instantly; you can close the tab after a couple of seconds. No need to wait for it to reload.


Is everything OK, Z? Why are you being so helpful lately?


----------



## zodac

It's crucial to the act.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15477121*
> So once I click report, I don't have to sit there waiting for the page to tell it vBulletin is having issues?


Give it about 5 seconds and the report will generated


----------



## De-Zant

Or you could just open the report in a tab, write it up, submit, and continue browsing in your previous tab until the report tab has loaded.

No guessimating when the report has been submitted. Which would make me wonder if I submitted a report, only to have it not register.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains;15477495*
> Give it about 5 seconds and the report will generated


Cool, grats on Senior Mod buddy!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15477729*
> Cool, grats on Senior Mod buddy!












Congrats bitemarks


----------



## Chipp

Its coming.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1153564-glimpse-into-very-near-future.html#post15480010


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Me going caveman...me want now..Grrrrrrrr me get thumping stick to screen soon. 
I think its going to be great ...

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Nope. Only reason I got into the beta was because I am secretly lovers with Chunky, but you didn't hear that from me.


Oh please, my secret lovers actually have me on MSN/Skype. I know for sure you don't.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Oh please, my secret lovers actually have me on MSN/Skype. I know for sure you don't.


----------



## kriios

Looks amazing, can't wait =]


----------



## r34p3rex

I CAN HAS BETA ACCESSS?!!?!

Soooo how close are we to release?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Close enough that admin showed off what it'll look like in the other thread. That's all you get to know.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I got it...So copy past the screen shots and fill in the blanks. lol Make my screen look good until I refresh

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## jackeyjoe

May I ask, why are people posting here? The other thread was made for a reason


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


May I ask, why are people posting here? The other thread was made for a reason










What thread may I ask?!?!

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


What thread may I ask?!?!

Chuck D
Fold on...


This one.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Oh please, my secret lovers actually have me on MSN/Skype. I know for sure you don't.










Wow, shot down.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Cool, grats on Senior Mod buddy!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*











Congrats bitemarks










Thanks guys and don't worry Chipp and Lemans have made me promise not to use my bigger and better banhammer on sandboxers


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


Thanks guys and don't worry Chipp and Lemans have made me promise not to use my bigger and better banhammer on sandboxers


You still used it on me









Oh and congrats!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15483366*
> you still used it on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats!


its because you are australian!


----------



## 161029

It's been a week. What's up now?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15608694*
> It's been a week. What's up now?


Tator Tot tried installing Mafia Wars on the new platform and mySQL errors appeared everywhere, so we had to shut down the beta for further internal testing.

On a serious note, we're almost there... I promise.


----------



## 161029

Can't wait but Black Friday excitement is overtaking this.


----------



## Los Hog

I think this is all rumors


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog;15608804*
> I think this is all rumors


They are not rumors, also, there's a newer more updated thread for this. This is the really old thread for when it was just an idea and the idea was not almost at completion


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15608830*
> They are not rumors, also, there's a newer more updated thread for this. This is the really old thread for when it was just an idea and the idea was not almost at completion


Well you could have told us earlier. Half of us keep this in our subscriptions thread and never look in the section for a new one. Fuuuuuuuuu.....


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15608889*
> Well you could have told us earlier. Half of us keep this in our subscriptions thread and never look in the section for a new one. Fuuuuuuuuu.....


I'm sorry, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I'm sorry, I'm a horrible person.


Agreed.


----------



## GForceXIII

Still no gravatar avatar support?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForceXIII*
> 
> Still no gravatar avatar support?


Who on earth uses gravatar? I literally only have an account for BF3...


----------



## GForceXIII

I do lol. and it works on battlelog.. and a ton of other sites.


----------



## 161029

I don't really like how the new platform takes up the entire screen but that's what zoom's for. I still can't get use to this even after using head-fi for a while.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I don't really like how the new platform takes up the entire screen but that's what zoom's for. I still can't get use to this even after using head-fi for a while.


The main page will only stretch to 900px wide. On larger displays it more resembles the old fixed view.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The main page will only stretch to 900px wide. On larger displays it more resembles the old fixed view.


Just thought about that. Forget my laptop's crappy res.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's by default. You can also set it up so the site works in only a fixed view or wide view and doesn't resize based on your browsers pixel width.

1366x768 or 1280x720 or 1280x1024 displays all work and function MUCH better than your Netbook 1024x600 or old monitor 1024x768 displays.

In the future, we will be releasing a mobile site which will be optimized for mobile use as well as smaller resolutions.


----------



## 161029

Good to know.


----------

